# [gelöst] digikam-crash

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

wieder nach einem emerge -puD world bzw. system ein neues Problem:

```
uhai@Tux ~/widelands-build15-src $ digikam

Time elapsed: 220 ms

Time elapsed: 2 ms

Model: Time elapsed: 265 ms

TextureColorizer: Time elapsed: 111 ms

Time elapsed: 3 ms

Time elapsed: 2 ms

Model: Time elapsed: 9 ms

digikam(5373)/digikam (core): Could not find parent with url:  "/.Trash-1000"  for:  "/.Trash-1000/files" 

digikam(5373)/digikam (core): Could not find parent with url:  "/.Trash-1000/files"  for:  "/.Trash-1000/files/1970-01-01" 

digikam(5373)/digikam (core): Could not find parent with url:  "/.Trash-1000/files"  for:  "/.Trash-1000/files/2009-05-01" 

digikam(5373)/digikam (core): Could not find parent with url:  "/.Trash-1000/files"  for:  "/.Trash-1000/files/2009-05-03" 

digikam(5373)/digikam (core): Could not find parent with url:  "/.Trash-1000/files"  for:  "/.Trash-1000/files/2009-05-04" 

digikam(5373)/digikam (core): Could not find parent with url:  "/.Trash-1000/files"  for:  "/.Trash-1000/files/2009-05-09" 

digikam(5373)/digikam (core): Could not find parent with url:  "/.Trash-1000/files"  for:  "/.Trash-1000/files/2009-05-10" 

KCrash: Application 'digikam' crashing...

sock_file=/home/uhai/.kde4/socket-Tux/kdeinit4__0

[1]+  Angehalten              digikam

```

Digikam startet nicht (und das vor Weihnachten!!). Vorher lief es (bis auf marble). Dafür läuft jetzt strigi, das vorher Schwierigkeiten gemacht hat.

Mir sagt die Fehlermeldung nichts, kann mir das bitte jemand ausdeuten?

UhaiLast edited by uhai on Wed May 11, 2011 6:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Die Ausgabe allein ist nicht sehr hilfreich. Kannst Du noch etwas mehr Informationen liefern. Unter anderem die Ausgabe von

```
emerge --info digikam
```

vllt. gibt auch ein strace Aufschluss:

```
strace digikam
```

----------

## uhai

Gerne, hier sind die Angaben:

```
uhai@Tux ~/widelands-build15-src $ emerge --info digikam

Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_945_Processor-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 05 Dec 2010 08:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/fax /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf 

    /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned 

   sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/kde"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi akonadi alsa amd64 avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dga divx dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif fam fame ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gps gtk hal iconv ipv6 java java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pda pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline scanner sdl semantic-desktop session smp spell sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subtitles svg sysfs syslog tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack wmf x264 xcb xine xml xorg xpm xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3 was built with the following:

USE="addressbook doc geolocation gphoto2 handbook lensfun (multilib) semantic-desktop thumbnails video (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 

   LINGUAS="de -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -is -it -ja -km -ko -lb -lt -lv -nds -ne 

   -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sk -sl -sv -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW"

```

und 

```
...

close(1021)                             = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)

close(1022)                             = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)

close(1023)                             = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)

write(2, "KCrash: Application 'digikam' cr"..., 42KCrash: Application 'digikam' crashing...

) = 42

uname({sys="Linux", node="Tux", ...})   = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 3

fstat(1, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0600, st_rdev=makedev(136, 0), ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7fb021de5000

write(1, "sock_file=/home/uhai/.kde4/socke"..., 50sock_file=/home/uhai/.kde4/socket-Tux/kdeinit4__0

) = 50

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/home/uhai/.kde4/socket-Tux/kdeinit4__0"}, 110) = 0

write(3, "\f\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\332\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 16) = 16

write(3, "\23\0\0\0\0\0\0\0/usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/"..., 218) = 218

read(3, "\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 16) = 16

read(3, "\302\27\0\0\0\0\0\0", 8)       = 8

alarm(0)                                = 3

kill(6082, SIG_0)                       = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [SEGV], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, NULL, {0x7fb05027d940, [], SA_RESTORER|SA_NOCLDSTOP, 0x7fb04f3f14d0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [SEGV], NULL, 8) = 0

nanosleep({1, 0}, 0x7fffb88cf410)       = 0

kill(6082, SIG_0)                       = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [SEGV], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, NULL, {0x7fb05027d940, [], SA_RESTORER|SA_NOCLDSTOP, 0x7fb04f3f14d0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [SEGV], NULL, 8) = 0

nanosleep({1, 0}, 0x7fffb88cf410)       = 0

kill(6082, SIG_0)                       = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [SEGV], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, NULL, {0x7fb05027d940, [], SA_RESTORER|SA_NOCLDSTOP, 0x7fb04f3f14d0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [SEGV], NULL, 8) = 0

nanosleep({1, 0}, {0, 901862859})       = ? ERESTART_RESTARTBLOCK (To be restarted)

--- SIGSTOP (Stopped (signal)) @ 0 (0) ---

--- SIGSTOP (Stopped (signal)) @ 0 (0) ---

--- SIGSTOP (Stopped (signal)) @ 0 (0) ---

restart_syscall(<... resuming interrupted call ...>) = ? ERESTART_RESTARTBLOCK (To be restarted)

restart_syscall(<... resuming interrupted call ...>) = 0

kill(6082, SIG_0)                       = -1 ESRCH (No such process)

exit_group(253)                         = ?

```

Leider macht strace viel output... Bad file descriptor über 1000 Zeilen...

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Wed Feb 16, 2011 8:18 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Da sieht man leider noch nicht wirklich Relevantes. Was passiert davor? Kannst Du die komplette Ausgabe von strace vllt. irgendwo hochladen? (vorzugsweise komprimiert mit gzip oder bzip2 oder xz  :Smile: )

----------

## uhai

ok, noch ein Versuch:

Hier ist der Anfang der strace-Aussgabe. Schon hier werden diverse files nicht gefunden? Ein revdep-rebuild habe ich schon probiert, ohne Verbesserung.

```
execve("/usr/bin/digikam", ["digikam"], [/* 66 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x29b4000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f134c118000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib64/tls/x86_64/libkparts.so.4", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/usr/lib64/tls/x86_64", 0x7fff6144b510) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib64/tls/libkparts.so.4", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/usr/lib64/tls", 0x7fff6144b510)  = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib64/x86_64/libkparts.so.4", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/usr/lib64/x86_64", 0x7fff6144b510) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib64/libkparts.so.4", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\240\22\2\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=317448, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2412728, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f134bcae000

mprotect(0x7f134bcf7000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f134bef6000, 24576, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x48000) = 0x7f134bef6000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib64/libphonon.so.4", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0`\3\2\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=453200, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f134c117000

mmap(NULL, 2548648, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f134ba3f000

mprotect(0x7f134baa9000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f134bca9000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x6a000) = 0x7f134bca9000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib64/libkhtml.so.5", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\340\343\34\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=7679840, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 9782672, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f134b0ea000

mprotect(0x7f134b7b0000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f134b9b0000, 577536, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x6c6000) = 0x7f134b9b0000

mmap(0x7f134ba3d000, 5520, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f134ba3d000

close(3)                                = 0

....
```

ein Stück weiter:

```
open("/usr/lib64/libQtSql.so.4", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/local/lib64/tls/x86_64/libQtSql.so.4", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/usr/local/lib64/tls/x86_64", 0x7fff6144b390) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/local/lib64/tls/libQtSql.so.4", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/usr/local/lib64/tls", 0x7fff6144b390) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/local/lib64/x86_64/libQtSql.so.4", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/usr/local/lib64/x86_64", 0x7fff6144b390) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/local/lib64/libQtSql.so.4", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/usr/local/lib64", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/lib64/qt4/tls/x86_64/libQtSql.so.4", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/usr/lib64/qt4/tls/x86_64", 0x7fff6144b390) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib64/qt4/tls/libQtSql.so.4", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/usr/lib64/qt4/tls", 0x7fff6144b390) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib64/qt4/x86_64/libQtSql.so.4", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/usr/lib64/qt4/x86_64", 0x7fff6144b390) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtSql.so.4", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0@\20\1\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=269472, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2364936, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f134a29d000

mprotect(0x7f134a2dd000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f134a4dc000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3f000) = 0x7f134a4dc000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib64/libQt3Support.so.4", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/local/lib64/libQt3Support.so.4", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib64/qt4/libQt3Support.so.4", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\340f\f\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=3180240, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 5276296, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f1349d94000

...
```

Anscheinend habe ich auch ein Problem mit fonts?:

```
access("/etc/fonts/conf.d/90-synthetic.conf", R_OK) = 0

stat("/etc/fonts/conf.d/90-synthetic.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1691, ...}) = 0

open("/etc/fonts/conf.d/90-synthetic.conf", O_RDONLY) = 9

read(9, "<?xml version=\"1.0\"?>\n<!DOCTYPE "..., 8192) = 1691

read(9, "", 8192)                       = 0

close(9)                                = 0

close(8)                                = 0

read(7, "", 8192)                       = 0

close(7)                                = 0

stat("/usr/share/fonts", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

open("/var/cache/fontconfig/3830d5c3ddfd5cd38a049b759396e72e-le64.cache-3", O_RDONLY) = 7

fstat(7, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=440, ...}) = 0

read(7, "\4\374\2\374\3\0\0\0\270\1\0\0\0\0\0\0008\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 440) = 440

close(7)                                = 0

stat("/usr/local/share/fonts", 0x7fff6144a0a0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/usr/local/share/fonts", 0x7fff6144a1a0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat("/home/uhai/.fonts", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

open("/var/cache/fontconfig/d9a5a37228773ce9b9b2a1044f254ac0-le64.cache-3", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/home/uhai/.fontconfig/d9a5a37228773ce9b9b2a1044f254ac0-le64.cache-3", O_RDONLY) = 7

fstat(7, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=96, ...}) = 0

read(7, "\4\374\2\374\3\0\0\0`\0\0\0\0\0\0\0008\0\0\0\0\0\0\0P\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 96) = 96

close(7)                                = 0

stat("/usr/share/fonts/100dpi", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=57344, ...}) = 0

open("/var/cache/fontconfig/df311e82a1a24c41a75c2c930223552e-le64.cache-3", O_RDONLY) = 7

fstat(7, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=184984, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 184984, PROT_READ, MAP_SHARED, 7, 0) = 0x7f134c0db000

```

```
poll([{fd=7, events=POLLIN}], 1, -1)    = 1 ([{fd=7, revents=POLLIN}])

read(7, "\1\0\v\0\0\0+\2", 8)           = 8

read(7, "8`\243\0\0\0`\3\377\377\37\0\0\1\0\0\24\0\377\377\1\7\0\0  \10\377\0\0\0\0"..., 2220) = 2220

poll([{fd=7, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=7, revents=POLLOUT}])

writev(7, [{"b\0\5\0\f\0\0\0BIG-REQUESTS", 20}], 1) = 20

poll([{fd=7, events=POLLIN}], 1, -1)    = 1 ([{fd=7, revents=POLLIN}])

read(7, "\1\0\1\0\0\0\0\0\1\220\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 4096) = 32

poll([{fd=7, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=7, revents=POLLOUT}])

writev(7, [{"\220\0\1\0", 4}], 1)       = 4

poll([{fd=7, events=POLLIN}], 1, -1)    = 1 ([{fd=7, revents=POLLIN}])

read(7, "\1\0\2\0\0\0\0\0\377\377?\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 4096) = 32

read(7, 0x2a07274, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=7, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=7, revents=POLLOUT}])

writev(7, [{"7\0\5\0\0\0`\3Z\1\0\0\10\0\0\0\377\377\377\0\24\0\6\0Z\1\0\0\27\0\0\0"..., 44}, {NULL, 0}, {"", 0}], 3) = 44

poll([{fd=7, events=POLLIN}], 1, -1)    = 1 ([{fd=7, revents=POLLIN}])

read(7, "\1\10\4\0\263\r\0\0\37\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3126\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 4096) = 4096

read(7, "SelectionBox.foreground:\t#000000"..., 9964) = 9964

read(7, 0x2a07274, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=7, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=7, revents=POLLOUT}])

writev(7, [{"b\0\5\0\t\0`\3", 8}, {"XKEYBOARD", 9}, {"\0\0\0", 3}], 3) = 20

poll([{fd=7, events=POLLIN}], 1, -1)    = 1 ([{fd=7, revents=POLLIN}])

read(7, "\1\0\5\0\0\0\0\0\1\222u\247\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 4096) = 32

read(7, 0x2a07274, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

read(7, 0x2a07274, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=7, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=7, revents=POLLOUT}])

writev(7, [{"\222\0\2\0\1\0\0\0", 8}, {NULL, 0}, {"", 0}], 3) = 8

....
```

Die komplette Ausgabe von strace ist ziemlich groß:

```
uhai@Tux ~ $ ls -ali *.start

71420 -rw-r--r-- 1 uhai uhai 21226293  5. Dez 20:53 digikam.start

```

 Ich denke, zuerst sollte ich herausbekommen, warum die ersten fehlenden Dateien nicht da sind und wo die herkommen sollten, oder?

uhai

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *uhai wrote:*   

>  Ich denke, zuerst sollte ich herausbekommen, warum die ersten fehlenden Dateien nicht da sind und wo die herkommen sollten, oder?

 

Das ist schon ok so, wie es ist. /etc/ld.so.preload gibt es in der Regel nicht und libkparts.so.4 wird schließlich in /usr/lib64 gefunden. Ebenso verhält es sich mit den anderen Dateien: in einem Verzeichnis werden sie schließlich gefunden.

----------

## uhai

ein erneutes revdep-rebuild hat das hier ergeben:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.23-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.10 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-2.6.8 
```

das lasse ich jetzt laufen. Offensichtlich hat mein System doch noch Fehler...?

uhai

----------

## uhai

ok, das hat es nicht gebracht, digikam stürzt noch immer ab. Hier ist die Protokollierung von KDE:

```
Application: digiKam (digikam), signal: Segmentation fault

The current source language is "auto; currently asm".

[Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7f23fe7e47a0 (LWP 20083))]

Thread 13 (Thread 0x7f23e6c39710 (LWP 20084)):

#0  pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () at ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/pthread_cond_wait.S:162

#1  0x00007f23f8cf9219 in QWaitConditionPrivate::wait (this=0x2a5ae08, mutex=0x2a5ae00, time=18446744073709551615) at thread/qwaitcondition_unix.cpp:87

#2  QWaitCondition::wait (this=0x2a5ae08, mutex=0x2a5ae00, time=18446744073709551615) at thread/qwaitcondition_unix.cpp:159

#3  0x00000000006deaf8 in Digikam::ScanController::run (this=0x2a52240) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/digikam/scancontroller.cpp:516

#4  0x00007f23f8cf82d5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x2a52240) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248

#5  0x00007f23f7cf0507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#6  0x00007f23f7fd928d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

Thread 12 (Thread 0x7f23e592b710 (LWP 20085)):

#0  0x00007f23f7cf2118 in __pthread_mutex_lock (mutex=0x2bde338) at pthread_mutex_lock.c:61

#1  0x00007f23f04333b2 in IA__g_main_context_prepare (context=0x2bde330, priority=0x7f23e592acc4) at gmain.c:2282

#2  0x00007f23f043374d in g_main_context_iterate (context=0x2bde330, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2571

#3  0x00007f23f0433c9d in IA__g_main_context_iteration (context=0x2bde330, may_block=1) at gmain.c:2654

#4  0x00007f23f8e10d56 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents (this=0x2cee800, flags=<value optimized out>) at kernel/qeventdispatcher_glib.cpp:414

#5  0x00007f23f8de5c12 in QEventLoop::processEvents (this=<value optimized out>, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:149

#6  0x00007f23f8de5fd4 in QEventLoop::exec (this=0x7f23e592add0, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:201

#7  0x00007f23f8cf5c39 in QThread::exec (this=<value optimized out>) at thread/qthread.cpp:487

#8  0x00007f23f8cf82d5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x2ce8210) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248

#9  0x00007f23f7cf0507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#10 0x00007f23f7fd928d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

Thread 11 (Thread 0x7f23e512a710 (LWP 20086)):

#0  0x00007f23f7fd0226 in *__GI___poll (fds=0x7f23e02b3050, nfds=1, timeout=-1) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/poll.c:87

#1  0x00007f23f0433922 in g_main_context_poll (context=0x2af6510, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2904

#2  g_main_context_iterate (context=0x2af6510, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2586

#3  0x00007f23f0433c9d in IA__g_main_context_iteration (context=0x2af6510, may_block=1) at gmain.c:2654

#4  0x00007f23f8e10d56 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents (this=0x2cee820, flags=<value optimized out>) at kernel/qeventdispatcher_glib.cpp:414

#5  0x00007f23f8de5c12 in QEventLoop::processEvents (this=<value optimized out>, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:149

#6  0x00007f23f8de5fd4 in QEventLoop::exec (this=0x7f23e5129dd0, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:201

#7  0x00007f23f8cf5c39 in QThread::exec (this=<value optimized out>) at thread/qthread.cpp:487

#8  0x00007f23f8cf82d5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x2cfa0d0) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248

#9  0x00007f23f7cf0507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#10 0x00007f23f7fd928d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

The current source language is "auto; currently c".

Thread 10 (Thread 0x7f23e4929710 (LWP 20087)):

#0  pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () at ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/pthread_cond_wait.S:162

#1  0x00007f23f8cf9219 in QWaitConditionPrivate::wait (this=0x2c2c9b0, mutex=0x2c2c9a8, time=18446744073709551615) at thread/qwaitcondition_unix.cpp:87

#2  QWaitCondition::wait (this=0x2c2c9b0, mutex=0x2c2c9a8, time=18446744073709551615) at thread/qwaitcondition_unix.cpp:159

#3  0x00007f23fbc18e14 in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x2c2c990) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#4  0x00007f23f8cf82d5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x2c2c990) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248

#5  0x00007f23f7cf0507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#6  0x00007f23f7fd928d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

Thread 9 (Thread 0x7f23dffff710 (LWP 20088)):

#0  0x00007f23f7fd0226 in *__GI___poll (fds=0x2ab67e0, nfds=1, timeout=-1) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/poll.c:87

#1  0x00007f23f0433922 in g_main_context_poll (context=0x29dbcd0, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2904

#2  g_main_context_iterate (context=0x29dbcd0, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2586

#3  0x00007f23f0433c9d in IA__g_main_context_iteration (context=0x29dbcd0, may_block=1) at gmain.c:2654

#4  0x00007f23f8e10d56 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents (this=0x2bcc680, flags=<value optimized out>) at kernel/qeventdispatcher_glib.cpp:414

#5  0x00007f23f8de5c12 in QEventLoop::processEvents (this=<value optimized out>, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:149

#6  0x00007f23f8de5fd4 in QEventLoop::exec (this=0x7f23dfffedd0, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:201

#7  0x00007f23f8cf5c39 in QThread::exec (this=<value optimized out>) at thread/qthread.cpp:487

#8  0x00007f23f8cf82d5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x2b5a7d0) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248

#9  0x00007f23f7cf0507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#10 0x00007f23f7fd928d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

The current source language is "auto; currently asm".

Thread 8 (Thread 0x7f23df7fe710 (LWP 20089)):

#0  0x00007f23f7cf2118 in __pthread_mutex_lock (mutex=0x2ab7a88) at pthread_mutex_lock.c:61

#1  0x00007f23f04333b2 in IA__g_main_context_prepare (context=0x2ab7a80, priority=0x7f23df7fdcc4) at gmain.c:2282

#2  0x00007f23f043374d in g_main_context_iterate (context=0x2ab7a80, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2571

#3  0x00007f23f0433c9d in IA__g_main_context_iteration (context=0x2ab7a80, may_block=1) at gmain.c:2654

#4  0x00007f23f8e10d56 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents (this=0x2ab7fe0, flags=<value optimized out>) at kernel/qeventdispatcher_glib.cpp:414

#5  0x00007f23f8de5c12 in QEventLoop::processEvents (this=<value optimized out>, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:149

#6  0x00007f23f8de5fd4 in QEventLoop::exec (this=0x7f23df7fddd0, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:201

#7  0x00007f23f8cf5c39 in QThread::exec (this=<value optimized out>) at thread/qthread.cpp:487

#8  0x00007f23f8cf82d5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x2cf3c60) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248

#9  0x00007f23f7cf0507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#10 0x00007f23f7fd928d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

The current source language is "auto; currently c".

Thread 7 (Thread 0x7f23d0f1d710 (LWP 20090)):

#0  pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () at ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/pthread_cond_timedwait.S:211

#1  0x00007f23dd130201 in metronom_sync_loop (this=0x2d7c7f0) at metronom.c:870

#2  0x00007f23f7cf0507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#3  0x00007f23f7fd928d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

Thread 6 (Thread 0x7f23cfae1710 (LWP 20091)):

#0  0x00007f23f7fd2783 in select () at ../sysdeps/unix/syscall-template.S:82

#1  0x00007f23dd15620c in xine_usec_sleep (usec=<value optimized out>) at utils.c:481

#2  0x00007f23dd13cbf5 in video_out_loop (this_gen=<value optimized out>) at video_out.c:1246

#3  0x00007f23f7cf0507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#4  0x00007f23f7fd928d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

The current source language is "auto; currently asm".

Thread 5 (Thread 0x7f23cf2e0710 (LWP 20092)):

#0  0x00007f23f7fd0226 in *__GI___poll (fds=0x31af510, nfds=1, timeout=-1) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/poll.c:87

#1  0x00007f23f0433922 in g_main_context_poll (context=0x31ada60, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2904

#2  g_main_context_iterate (context=0x31ada60, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2586

#3  0x00007f23f0433c9d in IA__g_main_context_iteration (context=0x31ada60, may_block=1) at gmain.c:2654

#4  0x00007f23f8e10d56 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents (this=0x31ad970, flags=<value optimized out>) at kernel/qeventdispatcher_glib.cpp:414

#5  0x00007f23f8de5c12 in QEventLoop::processEvents (this=<value optimized out>, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:149

#6  0x00007f23f8de5fd4 in QEventLoop::exec (this=0x7f23cf2dfd70, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:201

#7  0x00007f23f8cf5c39 in QThread::exec (this=<value optimized out>) at thread/qthread.cpp:487

#8  0x00007f23dd389190 in Phonon::Xine::XineThread::run (this=0x31ad3c0) at /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/phonon-4.4.2/work/phonon-4.4.2/xine/xinethread.cpp:143

#9  0x00007f23f8cf82d5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x31ad3c0) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248

#10 0x00007f23f7cf0507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#11 0x00007f23f7fd928d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

Thread 4 (Thread 0x7f23cd046710 (LWP 20093)):

#0  pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () at ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/pthread_cond_wait.S:162

#1  0x00007f23f8cf9219 in QWaitConditionPrivate::wait (this=0x3363790, mutex=0x3363788, time=18446744073709551615) at thread/qwaitcondition_unix.cpp:87

#2  QWaitCondition::wait (this=0x3363790, mutex=0x3363788, time=18446744073709551615) at thread/qwaitcondition_unix.cpp:159

#3  0x00007f23fbc18e14 in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x3363770) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#4  0x00007f23f8cf82d5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x3363770) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248

#5  0x00007f23f7cf0507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#6  0x00007f23f7fd928d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

The current source language is "auto; currently c".

Thread 3 (Thread 0x7f23cc845710 (LWP 20100)):

#0  pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () at ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/pthread_cond_wait.S:162

#1  0x00007f23f8cf9219 in QWaitConditionPrivate::wait (this=0x35e57f0, mutex=0x35e57e8, time=18446744073709551615) at thread/qwaitcondition_unix.cpp:87

#2  QWaitCondition::wait (this=0x35e57f0, mutex=0x35e57e8, time=18446744073709551615) at thread/qwaitcondition_unix.cpp:159

#3  0x00007f23fbc18e14 in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x35e57d0) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#4  0x00007f23f8cf82d5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x35e57d0) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248

#5  0x00007f23f7cf0507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#6  0x00007f23f7fd928d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

The current source language is "auto; currently asm".

Thread 2 (Thread 0x7f23ca040710 (LWP 20101)):

#0  pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () at ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/pthread_cond_wait.S:162

#1  0x00007f23f8cf9219 in QWaitConditionPrivate::wait (this=0x36bb200, mutex=0x36bb1f8, time=18446744073709551615) at thread/qwaitcondition_unix.cpp:87

#2  QWaitCondition::wait (this=0x36bb200, mutex=0x36bb1f8, time=18446744073709551615) at thread/qwaitcondition_unix.cpp:159

#3  0x00007f23fbc18e14 in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x36bb1e0) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#4  0x00007f23f8cf82d5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x36bb1e0) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248

#5  0x00007f23f7cf0507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#6  0x00007f23f7fd928d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

Thread 1 (Thread 0x7f23fe7e47a0 (LWP 20083)):

[KCrash Handler]

#5  QBasicAtomicInt::ref (this=0x7fff50e70c30, other=...) at ../../include/QtCore/../../src/corelib/arch/qatomic_x86_64.h:121

#6  QString::operator= (this=0x7fff50e70c30, other=...) at tools/qstring.cpp:1280

#7  0x00007f23fbc20d98 in KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::operator= (this=0x7fff50e70bc0, filePath=<value optimized out>, size=254, exifRotate=true, 

    cm=Digikam::LoadingDescription::NoColorConversion, type=Digikam::LoadingDescription::PreviewParameters::Thumbnail) at /usr/include/libkdcraw/rawdecodingsettings.h:42

#8  Digikam::DRawDecoding::operator= (this=0x7fff50e70bc0, filePath=<value optimized out>, size=254, exifRotate=true, cm=Digikam::LoadingDescription::NoColorConversion, 

    type=Digikam::LoadingDescription::PreviewParameters::Thumbnail) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:47

#9  LoadingDescription (this=0x7fff50e70bc0, filePath=<value optimized out>, size=254, exifRotate=true, cm=Digikam::LoadingDescription::NoColorConversion, 

    type=Digikam::LoadingDescription::PreviewParameters::Thumbnail) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/libs/threadimageio/loadingdescription.cpp:100

#10 0x00007f23fbc3b336 in Digikam::ThumbnailLoadThreadPriv::createLoadingDescription (this=<value optimized out>, filePath=<value optimized out>, size=1357318657)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/libs/threadimageio/thumbnailloadthread.cpp:262

#11 0x00007f23fbc3b97c in Digikam::ThumbnailLoadThread::find (this=0x35e57d0, filePath=<value optimized out>, size=11186752)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/libs/threadimageio/thumbnailloadthread.cpp:310

#12 0x0000000000586a4a in Digikam::FindDuplicatesView::slotAlbumAdded (this=0x36093c0, a=<value optimized out>)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/utilities/fuzzysearch/findduplicatesview.cpp:310

#13 0x00000000005880f7 in Digikam::FindDuplicatesView::qt_metacall (this=0x36093c0, _c=QMetaObject::InvokeMetaMethod, _id=<value optimized out>, _a=0x7fff50e70ec0)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0_build/digikam/findduplicatesview.moc:111

#14 0x00007f23f8dfaaa8 in QMetaObject::activate (sender=0x2883f80, m=<value optimized out>, local_signal_index=<value optimized out>, argv=0xaab240) at kernel/qobject.cpp:3287

#15 0x000000000062bb50 in Digikam::AlbumManager::signalAlbumAdded (this=0x7fff50e70c30, _t1=0x4dd0c10)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0_build/digikam/albummanager.moc:217

#16 0x000000000062fc9f in Digikam::AlbumManager::scanSAlbums (this=0x2883f80) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/digikam/albummanager.cpp:1549

#17 0x000000000063de79 in Digikam::AlbumManager::refresh (this=0x2883f80) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/digikam/albummanager.cpp:1094

#18 0x000000000063e742 in Digikam::AlbumManager::startScan (this=0x2883f80) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/digikam/albummanager.cpp:1007

#19 0x000000000068cea4 in DigikamApp (this=0x2a7f910, __in_chrg=<value optimized out>, __vtt_parm=<value optimized out>)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/digikam/digikamapp.cpp:249

#20 0x000000000077cf21 in main (argc=1, argv=0x7fff50e72498) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/digikam/main.cpp:170

```

----------

## bas89

Vielleicht hilft ja eine neuere Version? 1.5.0 läuft bei mir jedenfalls zuverlässig. Dazu müssen noch zwei weitere Pakete auf ~ gesetzt werden.

----------

## uhai

Bei mir bedingt das eine ganze Reihe von Abhängigkeiten - zumindest, wenn autounmask das machen soll. Er will anschienend memin System neu bauen:

```
 * Added '=kde-base/kfind-9999 **' to /etc/portage/package.keywords

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libintl-0 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r3 

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libiconv-0 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20100403 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/jpeg-8b 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-4 

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.2.1 

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/mime-types-8 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/gmp-4.3.2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8 

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.3.1 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.23 

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/cpio-2.11 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/jbigkit-2.0-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-10-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2010l 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/mysql-init-scripts-1.2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/which-2.20 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-db-ppds-3.0.20060720 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libffi-3.0.9 

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libogg-1.2.0 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/gperf-3.0.4 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-common-2.28.0 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/wavpack-4.50.1-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.40-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libusb-1.0.8 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/miscfiles-1.4.2-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libical-0.43 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-power/acpid-2.0.6 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dmidecode-2.10 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cabextract-1.3 [1.2-r1]

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23 

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/libasyncns-0.7 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libnl-1.1-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/icu-4.4.2 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/gsm-1.0.13 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sdparm-1.03 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-power/pm-quirks-20100619 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libx86-1.1-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.14-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/jpeg-0 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libpng-1.4.3 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.30-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.2_p3 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.3-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libffi-0 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.16 

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/unzip-6.0-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libusb-1 

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.3g 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libcddb-1.3.2 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.1b-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/tiff-3.9.4 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libv4l-0.8.1 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libf2c-20090407-r1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild   R   ] app-dicts/myspell-de-20080915-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/lcms-1.19 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/openjpeg-1.3-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/init-0 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/lcms-2.0a 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/debianutils-3.2.3 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libperl-5.10.1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/jdk-1.6.0 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/jre-1.6.0 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.1.1-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/mysql-5.1 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/acl-0 

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/cdrtools-3.00 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/cdrtools-0 

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libusb-0 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.10 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/opengl-7.0 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/python-updater-0.8 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2_p20100618 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/pambase-20101024 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/glu-7.0 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/perl-digest-base-1.16 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.0 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/procps-3.2.8 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.20 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.31 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.27 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.23 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/perl-libnet-1.22 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.39 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.75.2 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.4 

[ebuild   R   ] app-shells/bash-completion-1.2 

[ebuild   R   ] app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp-20100613 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.27.03 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-xvmc-0.1 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-boost-0.3 

[ebuild     U ] sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1 [1.2.5]

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/blas-1.0 

[ebuild   R   ] net-mail/mailbase-1 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.36.07 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.17 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.54 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.22.05 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.08 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.65-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libtool-2.2.10 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sg3_utils-1.29 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/rescan-scsi-bus-1.29 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.11.1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r5 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/tcl-8.5.7 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/apr-1.4.2 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r6 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/faad2-2.7-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.10 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r6 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.7 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libpgf-6.09.44-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libdca-0.0.5-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libatomic_ops-1.2-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/speex-1.2_rc1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/vbetool-1.1 [1.0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/perl-5.12.2-r4 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/Error-0.17.016 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.12 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.43 

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/Storable-2.20 

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/File-Spec-3.31 

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.23 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.36-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/URI-1.55 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/nasm-2.08.02 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/YAML-Tiny-1.41 

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.22.05 

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.27.03 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2020-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/Module-Build-0.36.07 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.15 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/DBI-1.615 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.7 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/intltool-0.41.1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sed-4.2.1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.35 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.7 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/popt-1.16 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/bison-2.4.2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.44 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/make-3.81-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.6 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/exiv2-0.19 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/iso-codes-3.19 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.7 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.6 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.49 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libtasn1-2.8 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.25-r2 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/help2man-1.37.1 [1.36.4-r1]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libassuan-2.0.0 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libksba-1.0.7 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20100915-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/gnome-audio-2.22.2 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/emovix-0.9.0 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmp4v2-1.9.1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/ladspa-sdk-1.13-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/eject-0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.17 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.0 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/pixman-0.18.2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.90 

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/gnutls-2.10.2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.11.0 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.3.1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libpcre-7.9-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-util-1.1.1-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libcdio-0.80 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/faac-1.28-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmodplug-0.8.8.1 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.18.0 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.5 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.7 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.19 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.4 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.5 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.5 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.3 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.5 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.3.1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.14 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.20-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.3 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.1.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.11 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.3 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.3 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libtheora-1.1.1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.1.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.6 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.1.1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0c 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.36 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/virtuoso-odbc-6.1.2 

[ebuild   R   ] www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3 

[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r8 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.33 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL-1.01 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.12 

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20100915 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r12 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libX11-1.3.4 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXext-1.1.2 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/freetype-2.4.3-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.6 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.5 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xprop-1.1.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.3 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libvdpau-0.4 

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20100915 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.0 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXi-1.3.1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.3.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.10 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.3 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.5 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.5 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.7 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.4 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.1.1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.1.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.14 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/freeglut-2.6.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.5 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.3-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.5 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.9 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r3 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.4.9 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/corefonts-1-r4 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/glib-2.24.1-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/atk-1.30.0 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.17 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/lensfun-0.2.5-r1 [0.2.4]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/liblqr-0.4.1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.14 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/liboil-0.3.17 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.18 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.1-r1 [4.6.3] USE="jit%* -private-headers%" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.1-r1 [4.6.3] USE="jit%* -private-headers%" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.1 [4.6.3]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.1-r1, 

    x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.1, 

    x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.1 [4.6.3]

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.8 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.5 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/tk-8.5.7 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.8 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.86 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.1 [4.6.3]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.1-r1, 

    x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.1, 

    x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.1)

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.8.2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xset-1.1.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.7 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.4 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.6 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/gd-2.0.35-r1 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.1-r1 [4.6.3-r2] USE="raster* -egl% -private-headers%" 

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.1, 

    x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.1, 

    x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.1 [4.6.3]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.1-r1, 

    x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.1, 

    x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.1 [4.6.3] USE="-egl%" 

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.1-r1, 

    x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.1, 

    x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.1)

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xinit-1.2.0-r4 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-python-20100321 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/python-docs-2.6.5 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/python-docs-3.1.2 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.7 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vcdimager-0.7.23 

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/neon-0.29.5 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.2 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.24.3 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.1 [4.6.3-r2]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.1-r1, 

    x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.1-r1, 

    x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.1 [4.6.3]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.1-r1, 

    x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.1-r1, 

    x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.1)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.1-r1  USE="exceptions qt3support (-aqua) -debug -pch -private-headers" 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.20.1-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.10.4 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3 

[ebuild   R   ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.23 

[ebuild   R   ] app-shells/bash-4.1_p7 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.17.2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.5 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.6 

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/readline-6.1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.1 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/curl-7.20.0-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20090709 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.3 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r3 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.12 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.7 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/dialog-1.1.20080819 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/sqlite-3.7.2 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.10 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/cmake-2.8.1-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.16-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/libiodbc-3.52.7 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.2 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/hunspell-1.2.11 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/automoc-0.9.88 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.4 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/strigi-0.7.1 

[ebuild  N    ] sci-libs/clapack-3.2.1-r3  USE="-test" 

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.3.0 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libreplaygain-444 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libcuefile-444 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/taglib-1.6.1-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/enchant-1.6.0 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.6.2  USE="-debug -test" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/musepack-tools-444-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-1.2.11 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-blas-0.1 

[ebuild   R   ] sci-libs/blas-reference-20070226 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-vcs/git-1.7.2.2 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libattica-9999 [0.1.2]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.6.5-r3 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pygobject-2.20.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.6 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/file-5.04 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.26 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/ctypesgen-0_p72 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.83.0-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/libieee1284-0.2.11-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.6 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/gam-server-0.1.10 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.15 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.21 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/raptor-1.4.20 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/xmlto-0.0.22 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libao-1.0.0-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.6 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/eggdbus-0.6 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gconf-2.28.1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libdv-1.0.0-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.17 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gtkimageview-1.6.4 

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.10 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/ufraw-0.16 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.10 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/pango-1.28.1 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/poppler-0.14.4 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pycairo-1.8.10 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.30.2 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/graphviz-2.26.3-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r4 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/java-config-2.1.11-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.24 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/setuptools-0.6.14 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/sip-4.10.2 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/cython-0.13 [0.12.1]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/boost-build-1.41.0 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.8.30 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/numpy-1.4.1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.16 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/yasm-1.1.0 [1.0.1] USE="python%*" 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/boost-1.41.0-r3 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pygtk-2.17.0 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/x264-0.0.20100605 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xvid-1.2.2-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/redland-1.0.10-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.10.1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.6 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.10 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/soprano-9999 [2.4.4]

[ebuild     U ] sci-geosciences/gpsd-2.95 [2.32] USE="ipv6%* qt4%* -ntp%" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="aivdm%* ashtech%* earthmate%* 

    evermore%* fv18%* garmin%* garmintxt%* gpsclock%* itrax%* mtk3301%* navcom%* nmea%* ntrip%* oceanserver%* 

    oldstyle%* oncore%* rtcm104v2%* rtcm104v3%* sirf%* superstar2%* timing%* tnt%* tripmate%* tsip%* ubx%* -clientdebug%" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libquicktime-1.1.5 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.16 

[ebuild     U ] app-office/akonadi-server-1.4.80 [1.3.1] USE="sqlite* -mysql*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mjpegtools-1.9.0-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.16 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.14-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.23-r1 [1.0.20-r5]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-151-r4 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.73-r1 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libatasmart-0.17 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.1.2 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-block/parted-2.3  USE="debug device-mapper nls readline (-selinux)" 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/pam-1.1.3 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/libcap-2.17 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.11-r4 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-r6 

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/bluez-4.75 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507 

[ebuild   R   ] app-doc/doxygen-1.5.8-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4-r3 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/polkit-0.96-r1  USE="nls pam -debug -doc -examples -expat" 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.2-r4  USE="policykit*" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-power/upower-0.9.5  USE="-debug -doc (-introspection) -ipod" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/udisks-1.0.1-r1  USE="nls -bash-completion -debug -doc -remote-access" 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.7-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.9 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.21.1 

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/hal-info-20090716 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.19-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom-0.10.6 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.4.0 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/sox-14.3.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.3-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.18 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.26.3 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.30.3 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-2.30.1 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-settings-195.36.24 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/mysql-5.1.51 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.6.5.6 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.18.1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/transcode-1.1.5-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/phonon-4.4.2 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.1-r1 [4.6.3-r1] USE="jit%*" 

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.1-r1, 

    x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.1-r1, 

    x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.1)

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.3 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.6-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/urt-3.1b-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/icedtea6-bin-1.9.1 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-vcs/subversion-1.6.13 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/shared-desktop-ontologies-9999 [0.4]

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kde-env-9999 [4.4.5] USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kde-env-4.4.5 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kde-env:live[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kde-env:live[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kde-env-4.4.5)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kde-env:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kde-env:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kde-env-9999)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdelibs-9999 [4.4.5] USE="3dnow acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook jpeg2k mmx nls opengl 

    semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl udev (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos 

    -lzma -openexr -policykit -test -zeroconf" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kdelibs:live[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdelibs:live[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kdelibs:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdelibs:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-9999)

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kwalletd-4.4.5 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libksane-4.4.5 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/libkcddb-4.4.5 

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-2.0.0 

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kreadconfig-9999 [4.4.5] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kreadconfig-4.4.5 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kreadconfig:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kreadconfig:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kreadconfig-9999)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kreadconfig:live[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kreadconfig:live[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kreadconfig-4.4.5)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdepimlibs-9999 [4.4.5] USE="handbook ldap semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -test" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.5 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kdepimlibs:live[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdepimlibs:live[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.5)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kdepimlibs:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdepimlibs:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdepimlibs-9999)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/pykde4-9999 [4.4.5] USE="semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug -doc -examples (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/pykde4:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/pykde4:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/pykde4-9999)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/pykde4:live[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/pykde4:live[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/marble-9999 [4.4.5] USE="designer-plugin gps handbook plasma python (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -test" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/marble-4.4.5 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/marble:live[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/marble:live[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/marble-4.4.5)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/marble:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/marble:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/marble-9999)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/libkdcraw-9999 [4.4.5-r1] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/libkdcraw-4.4.5-r1 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/libkdcraw:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libkdcraw:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/libkdcraw-9999)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/libkdcraw:live[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libkdcraw:live[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/libkdcraw-4.4.5-r1)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/libkipi-9999 [4.4.5] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/libkipi-4.4.5 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/libkipi:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libkipi:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/libkipi-9999)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/libkipi:live[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libkipi:live[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/libkipi-4.4.5)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/libkexiv2-9999 [4.4.5-r1] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/libkexiv2-4.4.5-r1 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/libkexiv2:live[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libkexiv2:live[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/libkexiv2-4.4.5-r1)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/libkexiv2:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libkexiv2:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/libkexiv2-9999)

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/kipi-plugins-1.2.0-r2 

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/nepomuk-9999 [4.4.5] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/nepomuk-4.4.5 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/nepomuk:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/nepomuk:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/nepomuk-9999)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/nepomuk:live[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/nepomuk:live[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/nepomuk-4.4.5)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/khelpcenter-9999 [4.4.5] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-4.4.5 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/khelpcenter:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/khelpcenter:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/khelpcenter-9999)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/khelpcenter:live[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/khelpcenter:live[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/khelpcenter-4.4.5)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/libkonq-9999 [4.4.5] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -test" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/libkonq-4.4.5 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/libkonq:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libkonq:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/libkonq-9999)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/libkonq:live[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libkonq:live[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/libkonq-4.4.5)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kfind-9999 [4.4.5] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kfind-4.4.5 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kfind:live[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kfind:live[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kfind-4.4.5)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kfind:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kfind:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kfind-9999)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/dolphin-9999 [4.4.5] USE="handbook semantic-desktop thumbnail (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/dolphin-4.4.5 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/dolphin:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/dolphin:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/dolphin-9999)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/dolphin:live[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/dolphin:live[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/dolphin-4.4.5)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/mplayerthumbs-9999 [4.4.5] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -mplayer" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/mplayerthumbs-4.4.5 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/mplayerthumbs:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/mplayerthumbs:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/mplayerthumbs-9999)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/mplayerthumbs:live[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/mplayerthumbs:live[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/mplayerthumbs-4.4.5)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/solid-runtime-9999 [4.4.5] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/solid-runtime-4.4.5 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/solid-runtime:live[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/solid-runtime:live[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/solid-runtime-4.4.5)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/solid-runtime:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/solid-runtime:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/solid-runtime-9999)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/solid-9999 [4.4.5] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -networkmanager -wicd" 

[uninstall    ] kde-base/solid-4.4.5 

[blocks b     ] kde-base/solid:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/solid:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/solid-9999, kde-base/solid-runtime-9999)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/solid:live[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/solid:live[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/solid-4.4.5)

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/digikam-1.5.0 [1.2.0-r3] USE="-themedesigner%" LINGUAS="-eo% -hne% -hr% -hu% -ms% -nb%" 

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3,

   x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, 

   x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3,

    x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, 

    x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, 

    x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, 

    x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, 

    x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, 

   x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3,

   x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, 

   x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.1-r1, 

   x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.1, 

   x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3,

   x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, 

   x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.7.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.7.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.1-r1,

   x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.1, 

   x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1,

   x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, 

   x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.3)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, 

   x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3, 

   x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.3)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.1-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.0:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-9999, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (media-sound/phonon-4.4.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.0:4 required by (dev-libs/soprano-9999, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by (app-misc/strigi-0.7.1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 4 more)

  (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.1-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-gui required by (sci-geosciences/gpsd-2.95, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2:4[dbus] required by (dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by (app-misc/strigi-0.7.1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 38 more)

  (x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.0:4[-aqua] required by (media-sound/phonon-4.4.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.0:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-9999, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2:4 required by (dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 3 more)

  (x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.1-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by (dev-util/automoc-0.9.88, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/qt-core:4 required by (app-misc/strigi-0.7.1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.0:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/libkdcraw-9999, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 38 more)

  (x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.1-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.0:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-9999, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.0:4 required by (kde-base/libkcddb-4.4.5, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.0:4 required by (kde-base/solid-runtime-9999, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 22 more)

  (x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.0:4 required by (kde-base/kfind-9999, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.0:4 required by (kde-base/kdepimlibs-9999, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.0:4 required by (kde-base/marble-9999, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 21 more)

  (x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.0:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/libkexiv2-9999, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2:4 required by (dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.0:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/libkipi-9999, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 24 more)

  (x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.3, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2:4 required by (dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3[-aqua,-debug] required by (x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.1-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.0:4[kde] required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.0, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.0:4[kde] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-9999, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2:4 required by (dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3:4 required by (media-gfx/digikam-1.5.0, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.0:4 required by (kde-base/nepomuk-9999, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.0:4 required by (kde-base/kdelibs-9999, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 22 more)

  (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.0:4[accessibility,kde] required by (kde-base/mplayerthumbs-9999, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.0:4[accessibility,kde] required by (kde-base/marble-9999, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.0:4[accessibility,kde] required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.0, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 21 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * Restoring files.

 * done!

```

Im Übrigen habe ich beim Start immer die Akonadi-Meldung, dass der strigi nicht an dbus registriert werden konnte:

```
Akonadi Server Self-Test Report

===============================

Test 1:  SUCCESS

--------

Database driver found.

Details: The QtSQL driver 'QMYSQL' is required by your current Akonadi server configuration and was found on your system.

File content of '/home/uhai/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc':

[%General]

Driver=QMYSQL

SizeThreshold=4096

ExternalPayload=false

[QMYSQL]

Name=akonadi

User=

Password=

Options="UNIX_SOCKET=/home/uhai/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket"

ServerPath=/usr/sbin/mysqld

StartServer=true

Host=

[Debug]

Tracer=null

Test 2:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server found.

Details: You currently have configured Akonadi to use the MySQL server '/usr/sbin/mysqld'.

Make sure you have the MySQL server installed, set the correct path and ensure you have the necessary read 

and execution rights on the server executable. The server executable is typically called 'mysqld', its locations varies depending on the distribution.

Test 3:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server is executable.

Details: MySQL server found: /usr/sbin/mysqld  Ver 5.1.51-log for pc-linux-gnu on x86_64 (Gentoo Linux mysql-5.1.51)

Test 4:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server log contains no errors.

Details: The MySQL server log file &apos;<a href='/home/uhai/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err'>

   /home/uhai/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err</a>&apos; does not contain any errors or warnings.

File content of '/home/uhai/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err':

InnoDB: The log sequence number in ibdata files does not match

InnoDB: the log sequence number in the ib_logfiles!

101206  6:25:34  InnoDB: Database was not shut down normally!

InnoDB: Starting crash recovery.

InnoDB: Reading tablespace information from the .ibd files...

InnoDB: Restoring possible half-written data pages from the doublewrite

InnoDB: buffer...

InnoDB: Last MySQL binlog file position 0 669, file name ./mysql-bin.000060

101206  6:25:44  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 11279028

101206  6:25:44 [Note] Recovering after a crash using mysql-bin

101206  6:25:44 [Note] Starting crash recovery...

101206  6:25:44 [Note] Crash recovery finished.

101206  6:25:47 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: ready for connections.

Version: '5.1.51-log'  socket: '/home/uhai/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket'  port: 0  Gentoo Linux mysql-5.1.51

Test 5:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server default configuration found.

Details: The default configuration for the MySQL server was found and is readable at <a href='/usr/share/config/akonadi/mysql-global.conf'>/usr/share/config/akonadi/mysql-global.conf</a>.

File content of '/usr/share/config/akonadi/mysql-global.conf':

#

# Global Akonadi MySQL server settings,

# These settings can be adjusted using $HOME/.config/akonadi/mysql-local.conf

#

# Based on advice by Kris KÃ¶hntopp <kris@mysql.com>

#

[mysqld]

skip_grant_tables

skip_networking

# strict query parsing/interpretation

# TODO: make Akonadi work with those settings enabled

#sql_mode=strict_trans_tables,strict_all_tables,strict_error_for_division_by_zero,no_auto_create_user,no_auto_value_on_zero,

   no_engine_substitution,no_zero_date,no_zero_in_date,only_full_group_by,pipes_as_concat

#sql_mode=strict_trans_tables

# use InnoDB for transactions and better crash recovery

default_storage_engine=innodb

# case-insensitive table names, avoids trouble on windows

lower_case_table_names=1

character_set_server=latin1

collation_server=latin1_general_ci

table_cache=200

thread_cache_size=3

log_bin=mysql-bin

expire_logs_days=3

#sync_bin_log=0

# error log file name, relative to datadir

log_error=mysql.err

log_warnings=2

# log all queries, useful for debugging but generates an enormous amount of data

#log=mysql.full

# log queries slower than n seconds, log file name relative to datadir (for debugging only)

#log_slow_queries=mysql.slow

#long_query_time=1

# log queries not using indices, debug only, disable for production use

#log_queries_not_using_indexes=1

# maximum blob size

max_allowed_packet=32M

max_connections=256

# makes sense when having the same query multiple times

# makes no sense with prepared statements and/or transactions

query_cache_type=0

query_cache_size=0

innodb_file_per_table=1

innodb_log_buffer_size=1M

innodb_additional_mem_pool_size=1M

# messure database size and adjust

# SELECT sum(data_length) as bla, sum(index_length) as blub FROM information_schema.tables WHERE table_schema not in 

   ("mysql", "information_schema");

innodb_buffer_pool_size=80M

# size of average write burst, keep Innob_log_waits small, keep Innodb_buffer_pool_wait_free small 

   (see show global status like "inno%", show global variables)

innodb_log_file_size=64M

innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit=2

Test 6:  SKIP

--------

MySQL server custom configuration not available.

Details: The custom configuration for the MySQL server was not found but is optional.

Test 7:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server configuration is usable.

Details: The MySQL server configuration was found at <a href='/home/uhai/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf'>

   /home/uhai/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf</a> and is readable.

File content of '/home/uhai/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf':

#

# Global Akonadi MySQL server settings,

# These settings can be adjusted using $HOME/.config/akonadi/mysql-local.conf

#

# Based on advice by Kris KÃ¶hntopp <kris@mysql.com>

#

[mysqld]

skip_grant_tables

skip_networking

# strict query parsing/interpretation

# TODO: make Akonadi work with those settings enabled

#sql_mode=strict_trans_tables,strict_all_tables,strict_error_for_division_by_zero,no_auto_create_user,no_auto_value_on_zero,

   no_engine_substitution,no_zero_date,no_zero_in_date,only_full_group_by,pipes_as_concat

#sql_mode=strict_trans_tables

# use InnoDB for transactions and better crash recovery

default_storage_engine=innodb

# case-insensitive table names, avoids trouble on windows

lower_case_table_names=1

character_set_server=latin1

collation_server=latin1_general_ci

table_cache=200

thread_cache_size=3

log_bin=mysql-bin

expire_logs_days=3

#sync_bin_log=0

# error log file name, relative to datadir

log_error=mysql.err

log_warnings=2

# log all queries, useful for debugging but generates an enormous amount of data

#log=mysql.full

# log queries slower than n seconds, log file name relative to datadir (for debugging only)

#log_slow_queries=mysql.slow

#long_query_time=1

# log queries not using indices, debug only, disable for production use

#log_queries_not_using_indexes=1

# maximum blob size

max_allowed_packet=32M

max_connections=256

# makes sense when having the same query multiple times

# makes no sense with prepared statements and/or transactions

query_cache_type=0

query_cache_size=0

innodb_file_per_table=1

innodb_log_buffer_size=1M

innodb_additional_mem_pool_size=1M

# messure database size and adjust

# SELECT sum(data_length) as bla, sum(index_length) as blub FROM information_schema.tables WHERE table_schema not in 

   ("mysql", "information_schema");

innodb_buffer_pool_size=80M

# size of average write burst, keep Innob_log_waits small, keep Innodb_buffer_pool_wait_free small 

   (see show global status like "inno%", show global variables)

innodb_log_file_size=64M

innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit=2

Test 8:  SUCCESS

--------

akonadictl found and usable

Details: The program '/usr/bin/akonadictl' to control the Akonadi server was found and could be executed successfully.

Result:

Akonadi 1.3.1

Test 9:  SUCCESS

--------

Akonadi control process registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi control process is registered at D-Bus which typically indicates it is operational.

Test 10:  SUCCESS

--------

Akonadi server process registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi server process is registered at D-Bus which typically indicates it is operational.

Test 11:  ERROR

--------

Nepomuk search service not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Nepomuk search service is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered 

   a fatal error during startup.

Test 12:  SKIP

--------

Protocol version check not possible.

Details: Without a connection to the server it is not possible to check if the protocol version meets the requirements.

Test 13:  SUCCESS

--------

Resource agents found.

Details: At least one resource agent has been found.

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

birthdaysresource.desktop

contactsresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imapresource.desktop

kabcresource.desktop

kcalresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop

kolabproxyresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop

maildispatcheragent.desktop

mboxresource.desktop

microblog.desktop

mtdummyresource.desktop

nepomukcalendarfeeder.desktop

nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop

nepomuktagresource.desktop

nntpresource.desktop

notesresource.desktop

pop3resource.desktop

vcarddirresource.desktop

vcardresource.desktop

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

birthdaysresource.desktop

contactsresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imapresource.desktop

kabcresource.desktop

kcalresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop

kolabproxyresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop

maildispatcheragent.desktop

mboxresource.desktop

microblog.desktop

mtdummyresource.desktop

nepomukcalendarfeeder.desktop

nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop

nepomuktagresource.desktop

nntpresource.desktop

notesresource.desktop

pop3resource.desktop

vcarddirresource.desktop

vcardresource.desktop

Environment variable XDG_DATA_DIRS is set to '/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share'

Test 14:  SUCCESS

--------

No current Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server did not report any errors during its current startup.

Test 15:  SUCCESS

--------

No previous Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server did not report any errors during its previous startup.

Test 16:  ERROR

--------

Current Akonadi control error log found.

Details: The Akonadi control process did report error during startup into <a href='/home/uhai/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi_control.error'

    >/home/uhai/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi_control.error</a>.

File content of '/home/uhai/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi_control.error':

Unable to register service as org.freedesktop.Akonadi.Control Maybe it's already running? 

"[

0: /usr/bin/akonadi_control(_Z11akBacktracev+0x39) [0x417ad9]

1: /usr/bin/akonadi_control() [0x417ffa]

2: /lib/libc.so.6(+0x324d0) [0x7fcd6d2594d0]

3: /lib/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x35) [0x7fcd6d259445]

4: /lib/libc.so.6(abort+0x181) [0x7fcd6d25a941]

5: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_Z17qt_message_output9QtMsgTypePKc+0x65) [0x7fcd6e412365]

6: /usr/bin/akonadi_control(_ZN15FileDebugStream9writeDataEPKcx+0x9a) [0x418dfa]

7: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN9QIODevice5writeEPKcx+0x6c) [0x7fcd6e4a070c]

8: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(+0x10c312) [0x7fcd6e4ac312]

9: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN11QTextStreamD1Ev+0x31) [0x7fcd6e4adff1]

10: /usr/bin/akonadi_control(main+0x465) [0x42c925]

11: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x7fcd6d245ba6]

12: /usr/bin/akonadi_control() [0x4130a9]

]

" 

Test 17:  SUCCESS

--------

No previous Akonadi control error log found.

Details: The Akonadi control process did not report any errors during its previous startup.

```

Eventuell hat digikam gar kein "eigenes" Problem, sondern der dbus? In welchem log finde ich den dbus-Meldungen?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Wed Feb 16, 2011 8:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uhai

Zur Ergänzung noch emerge- -info:

```
Tux share # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_945_Processor-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 05 Dec 2010 08:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/fax /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/kde"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi akonadi alsa amd64 avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dga divx dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif fam fame ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gps gtk hal iconv ipv6 java java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pda pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline scanner sdl semantic-desktop session smp spell sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subtitles svg sysfs syslog tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack wmf x264 xcb xine xml xorg xpm xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## uhai

noch was:

```
Tux share # equery list kde-base/

[ Searching for all packages in 'kde-base' among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] kde-base/akonadi-4.4.7 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/akregator-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/amor-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/ark-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/attica-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/blinken-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/blogilo-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/bomber-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/bovo-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/cantor-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/dolphin-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/dragonplayer-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/drkonqi-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/granatier-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/gwenview-4.4.4-r1 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/juk-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kabcclient-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kaddressbook-4.4.7 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kalarm-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kalgebra-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kalzium-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kamera-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kanagram-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kapman-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kate-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/katomic-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kbattleship-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kblackbox-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kblocks-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kbounce-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kbreakout-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kbruch-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kcalc-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kcharselect-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kcheckpass-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kcminit-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kcmshell-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kcolorchooser-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kcontrol-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kcron-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kde-env-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdeadmin-meta-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdeartwork-desktopthemes-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdeartwork-meta-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-4.4.4-r1 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdeartwork-weatherwallpapers-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdebase-cursors-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdebase-data-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdebase-menu-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-7 (0)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-wallpapers-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdebugdialog-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdeedu-meta-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdegames-meta-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdepasswd-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.4.7 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdepim-kresources-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdepim-meta-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.4.7 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer-4.4.7 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdepim-wizards-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdesdk-scripts-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdesdk-strigi-analyzer-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdesu-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdetoys-meta-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdeutils-meta-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdf-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdialog-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kdiamond-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdm-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kdnssd-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/keditbookmarks-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/keditfiletype-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kephal-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kfile-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kfind-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kfmclient-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kfourinline-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kgamma-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kgeography-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kget-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kglobalaccel-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kgoldrunner-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kgpg-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/khangman-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/khelpcenter-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/khotkeys-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kiconfinder-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kig-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kigo-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/killbots-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kinfocenter-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kioclient-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kiriki-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kiten-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kjots-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kjumpingcube-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kleopatra-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/klettres-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/klines-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/klipper-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kmahjongg-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kmail-4.4.7 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kmenuedit-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kmimetypefinder-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kmines-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kmix-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kmplot-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/knetattach-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/knetwalk-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/knetworkconf-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/knewstuff-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/knode-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/knotes-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/knotify-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kolf-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kollision-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kolourpaint-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/konqueror-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/konquest-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/konsole-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/konsolekalendar-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kontact-4.4.7 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kopete-4.4.4-r2 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/korganizer-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kpasswdserver-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kpat-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kquitapp-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/krdc-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kreadconfig-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kreversi-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/krosspython-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kruler-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/krunner-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/ksame-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/ksaneplugin-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kscd-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kscreensaver-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kshisen-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/ksirk-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/ksmserver-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/ksnapshot-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kspaceduel-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/ksplash-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/ksquares-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kstars-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kstart-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kstartupconfig-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kstyles-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/ksudoku-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/ksysguard-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/ksystemlog-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/ksystraycmd-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kteatime-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/ktimer-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/ktimetracker-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/ktimezoned-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/ktouch-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/ktraderclient-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/ktron-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/ktuberling-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kturtle-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/ktux-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kubrick-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kuiserver-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kuser-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kvtml-data-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kwallet-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kwalletd-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kweather-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kwin-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kwordquiz-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kwrite-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/kwrited-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/libkcddb-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/libkcompactdisc-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkdcraw-4.4.5-r1 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/libkdeedu-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/libkdegames-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkdepim-4.4.7 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkexiv2-4.4.5-r1 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/libkipi-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkleo-4.4.7 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/libkmahjongg-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/libkonq-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkpgp-4.4.7 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/libksane-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/libkworkspace-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libplasmaclock-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libplasmagenericshell-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/lskat-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/marble-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/mplayerthumbs-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/nepomuk-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/nsplugins-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/okteta-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/okular-4.4.5-r1 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/palapeli-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/parley-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/phonon-kde-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/plasma-apps-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/plasma-runtime-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/powerdevil-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/pykde4-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/renamedlg-plugins-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/rocs-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/solid-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/solid-runtime-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/step-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/superkaramba-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [ ~] kde-base/svgpart-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/sweeper-4.4.4 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/systemsettings-4.4.5 (4.4)

[I--] [M ] kde-base/thumbnailers-4.4.4 (4.4)

```

Wieso sind da so viele hard masked packages installiert? Müßten die nicht in /etc/portage/package.unmask aufgeführt sein?

```
Tux share # cat /etc/portage/package.unmask

# ---

# BEGIN: app-emulation/wine-doors-0.1.3

# ---

# ---

# END: app-emulation/wine-doors-0.1.3

# ---

```

ratlos....

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> noch was:
> 
> ```
> Tux share # equery list kde-base/
> 
> ...

  Sind das evtl. noch alte Leichen?!

(bei mir würde der "equery list kde-base/" Befehl aber so auch nicht funktionieren)

Hast du schon mal nachgesehen was ein 

```
# emerge -av --depclean

und ein anschließendes

# revdep-rebuild -i
```

 erledigen würden?

(und falls nach dem Update auf perl-5.12.2 noch nicht geschehen auch ein) 

```
# perl-cleaner --all
```

Zu digikam

Ich würde eigentlich eher dazu raten die im stable Zweig aktuelle Version digikam-1.2.0-r3 zu verwenden, denn die sollte eigentlich problemlos funktionieren! (ich habe zwei bekannte bei den sie das tut)

----------

## uhai

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  Sind das evtl. noch alte Leichen?!
> 
> 

 

Das ist gut möglich...

 *Quote:*   

> (bei mir würde der "equery list kde-base/" Befehl aber so auch nicht funktionieren)

 

Müsste das nicht überall gleich funktionieren? Habe ich hier gefunden: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du schon mal nachgesehen was ein emerge -av --depclean
> 
> 

 

Ja, eine ganze Latte Änderungen:

```

.....

 kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kdeartwork-styles

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kdeartwork-weatherwallpapers

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/amor

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-auth/policykit

    selected: 0.9-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/klipper

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/ksnapshot

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/ksquares

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/bovo

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kmahjongg

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 net-fs/samba

    selected: 3.4.6 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kolf

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/ksystemlog

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kcron

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kuser

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/knetworkconf

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kig

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/palapeli

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kshisen

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/knode

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/cldc-api

    selected: 1.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread

    selected: 0.10.13 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/libbonobo-python

    selected: 2.28.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 net-libs/libmsn

    selected: 4.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/ktux

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/ant-eclipse-ecj

    selected: 3.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/swt

    selected: 3.4-r4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 3.5.2 

 dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api

    selected: 5.5.27-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 4.1.36 6.0.26 

 kde-base/konquest

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/blinken

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-libs/libgweather

    selected: 2.28.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/superkaramba

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kstars

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/okteta

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kalzium

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kiten

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/ksirk

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kwrited

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 net-libs/libotr

    selected: 3.2.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 net-libs/libgadu

    selected: 1.9.0-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 net-libs/meanwhile

    selected: 1.0.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-crypt/qca-ossl

    selected: 2.0.0_beta3-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/juk

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2

    selected: 2.024 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/ktouch

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kteatime

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/katomic

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kollision

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/lskat

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/gwenviewBiker on the rocks - fahren auf Eis rockt.

    selected: 4.4.4-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kdebase-cursors

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/konsole

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/nsplugins

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kinfocenter

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kmenuedit

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kwrite

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/ksystraycmd

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/powerdevil

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kolourpaint

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/khangman

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 virtual/perl-Package-Constants

    selected: 0.02 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/thumbnailers

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

    selected: 0.10.25 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/reportlab

    selected: 2.3-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 gnome-base/libgnomeprint

    selected: 2.18.6 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/korganizer

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/konsolekalendar

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/akregator

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kleopatra

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/ktimetracker

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/knotes

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kabcclient

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kdepim-wizards

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kalarm

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kjots

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/blogilo

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/ksame

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kspaceduel

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kpat

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis

    selected: 0.10.25 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/ktimer

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kmix

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/gst-plugins-good

    selected: 0.10.17 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kjumpingcube

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kgeography

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kcolorchooser

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kamera

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/ksaneplugin

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kgamma

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kruler

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/libemf

    selected: 1.0.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg

    selected: 0.10.9 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/ark

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kturtle

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kbattleship

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kgpg

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/granatier

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kbruch

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kmines

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kdiamond

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-lang/mono

    selected: 2.6.7 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kiriki

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base

    selected: 2.30.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-x

    selected: 0.10.25 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kcalc

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/ksudoku

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kdf

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac

    selected: 0.10.17 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/ktuberling

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kbounce

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/bomber

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo

    selected: 0.10.25 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly

    selected: 0.10.13 

   protected: none Biker on the rocks - fahren auf Eis rockt.

     omitted: none 

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec

    selected: 0.10.13 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad

    selected: 0.10.13 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg

    selected: 0.10.25 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec

    selected: 0.10.13 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/sweeper

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kubrick

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kweather

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kgoldrunner

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/avalon-framework

    selected: 4.2.0-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/xmlgraphics-commons

    selected: 1.3.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kscd

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/batik

    selected: 1.7-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/parley

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/klettres

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kmplot

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kanagram

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/rocs

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/cantor

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kwordquiz

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/step

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kalgebra

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kcharselect

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/dragonplayer

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kbreakout

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/knetwalk

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kapman

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kblocks

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/gnome-vfs-python

    selected: 2.28.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kblackbox

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/klines

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/killbots

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kfourinline

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kreversi

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/ktron

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kigo

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api

    selected: 3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 4.1.36 6.0.26 

 sys-power/pm-utils

    selected: 1.2.5 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/avalon-logkit

    selected: 2.1-r4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/krosspython

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-libs/tdb

    selected: 1.2.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-libs/iniparser

    selected: 3.0b-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-libs/talloc

    selected: 2.0.1-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-dotnet/libgdiplus

    selected: 2.6.7-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sci-mathematics/gmm

    selected: 3.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 net-print/libgnomecups

    selected: 0.2.3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 games-board/gnugo

    selected: 3.8 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 www-client/links

    selected: 2.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-lang/R

    selected: 2.10.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-libs/libzip

    selected: 0.9 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-devel/bc

    selected: 1.06.95 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sci-libs/libqalculate

    selected: 0.9.6-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers

    selected: 4.4.4-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python

    selected: 2.28.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/pyorbit

    selected: 2.24.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-libs/boost

    selected: 1.35.0-r5 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 1.41.0-r3 

 dev-python/imaging

    selected: 1.1.7 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/commons-io

    selected: 1.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kscreensaver

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kdepim-kresources

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/libkmahjongg

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-cpp/eigen

    selected: 2.0.5 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/kvtml-data

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 kde-base/libkdeedu

    selected: 4.4.4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sci-visualization/gnuplot

    selected: 4.2.6 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-sound/alsa-utils

    selected: 1.0.20-r5 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-apps/vbetool

    selected: 1.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 java-virtuals/jms

    selected: 1.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-util/boost-build

    selected: 1.35.0-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 1.41.0 

 sci-libs/cln

    selected: 1.3.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/gnome-python-base

    selected: 2.28.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 media-libs/pdflib

    selected: 7.0.2_p8 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-util/dialog

    selected: 1.1.20080819 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/sun-jms

    selected: 1.1-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-libs/libx86

    selected: 1.1-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-java/eclipse-ecj

    selected: 3.4-r4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 app-admin/eselect-ecj

    selected: 0.3 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: kde-base/klines-4.4.4 kde-base/kjots-4.4.4 sci-visualization/gnuplot-4.2.6 perl-core/digest-base-1.16 kde-base/ksquares-4.4.4 kde-base/gwenview-4.4.4-r1 kde-base/granatier-4.4.4 dev-java/ant-eclipse-ecj-3.4 sys-apps/vbetool-1.0 kde-base/kturtle-4.4.4 media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.9 kde-base/kig-4.4.4 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.33-r2 kde-base/kwrited-4.4.4 sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3 dev-lang/mono-2.6.7 kde-base/rocs-4.4.4 kde-base/nsplugins-4.4.4 dev-lang/R-2.10.1 dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02 dev-libs/libgweather-2.28.0 net-libs/libvncserver-0.9.7 kde-base/klettres-4.4.4 kde-base/kfourinline-4.4.4 dev-python/gconf-python-2.26.1 kde-base/kiriki-4.4.4 sys-auth/policykit-qt-0.9.3 perl-core/Test-Harness-3.17 kde-base/kdegames-meta-4.4.4 dev-java/eclipse-ecj-3.4-r4 kde-base/ksirk-4.4.4 app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-20100915 kde-base/knotes-4.4.4 kde-base/ksudoku-4.4.4 perl-core/Package-Constants-0.02 kde-base/ksame-4.4.4 kde-base/kbreakout-4.4.4 kde-base/kdebase-cursors-4.4.4 net-libs/openslp-1.2.1-r1 dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api-5.5.27-r1 kde-base/kmplot-4.4.4 perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.54 kde-base/kubrick-4.4.4 kde-base/kamera-4.4.4 media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10.13 gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.6 kde-base/bomber-4.4.4 dev-python/reportlab-2.3-r1 net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.3 kde-base/ksystraycmd-4.4.4 kde-base/kdeutils-meta-4.4.4 sys-devel/bc-1.06.95 kde-base/kshisen-4.4.4 gnome-base/gail-1000 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r7 kde-base/korganizer-4.4.4 media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.25 media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.13 net-libs/libmsn-4.1 kde-base/katomic-4.4.4 kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.4.4 kde-base/kdeartwork-weatherwallpapers-4.4.4 kde-base/kmix-4.4.4 perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.27 perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.024 kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.4.4 kde-base/kblackbox-4.4.4 kde-base/kdepim-wizards-4.4.4 kde-base/krdc-4.4.4 kde-base/kdeartwork-desktopthemes-4.4.4 dev-perl/yaml-0.71 sci-libs/cln-1.3.1 kde-base/thumbnailers-4.4.4 kde-base/parley-4.4.4 kde-base/libkdeedu-4.4.4 media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.25 virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.024 kde-base/kdetoys-meta-4.4.4 kde-base/palapeli-4.4.4 kde-base/kscd-4.4.4 kde-base/sweeper-4.4.4 kde-base/knetworkconf-4.4.4 kde-base/kiten-4.4.4 kde-base/ktux-4.4.4 kde-base/blinken-4.4.4 kde-base/kreversi-4.4.4 kde-base/kruler-4.4.4 dev-cpp/eigen-2.0.5 kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-4.4.4 kde-base/kcolorchooser-4.4.4 kde-base/kgamma-4.4.4 gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.5 kde-base/kolourpaint-4.4.4 x11-libs/goffice-0.6.6 games-board/gnugo-3.8 kde-base/kde-l10n-4.4.4 kde-base/dragonplayer-4.4.4 kde-base/kollision-4.4.4 media-libs/pdflib-7.0.2_p8 kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-4.4.4 app-dicts/aspell-en-6.0.0 dev-libs/iniparser-3.0b-r1 dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r5 sci-mathematics/gmm-3.1 dev-libs/libzip-0.9 net-libs/libotr-3.2.0 kde-base/kdeartwork-meta-4.4.4 kde-base/kteatime-4.4.4 kde-base/step-4.4.4 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r6 kde-base/krosspython-4.4.4 sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r1 dev-java/fop-0.95 media-libs/libemf-1.0.4 sys-power/pm-utils-1.2.5 app-admin/eselect-ecj-0.3 kde-base/kdf-4.4.4 kde-base/kbounce-4.4.4 dev-java/swt-3.4-r4 kde-base/amor-4.4.4 kde-base/kblocks-4.4.4 kde-base/ksnapshot-4.4.4 kde-base/bovo-4.4.4 dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.28.1 kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-4.4.4 perl-core/version-0.82 dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.4-r2 kde-base/kvtml-data-4.4.4 kde-base/kdeadmin-meta-4.4.4 kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes-4.4.4 dev-python/cython-0.12.1 kde-base/blogilo-4.4.4 kde-base/klipper-4.4.4 perl-core/MIME-Base64-3.08 java-virtuals/jms-1.1 kde-base/ktuberling-4.4.4 app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.5-r1 kde-base/kate-4.4.4 dev-dotnet/pe-format-1 kde-base/kanagram-4.4.4 kde-base/kgpg-4.4.4 dev-libs/libx86-1.1-r1 dev-python/libgnome-python-2.28.1 kde-base/kdiamond-4.4.4 dev-python/chardet-2.0.1 dev-util/dialog-1.1.20080819 kde-base/cantor-4.4.4 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r11 kde-base/kalarm-4.4.4 dev-perl/File-Which-0.05 kde-base/kmenuedit-4.4.4 media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5 perl-core/IO-Compress-2.024 app-doc/gimp-help-2.0 dev-perl/Text-Iconv-1.7 kde-base/ark-4.4.4 dev-python/librsvg-python-2.30.2 dev-python/pyorbit-2.24.0 kde-base/ktimetracker-4.4.4 kde-base/killbots-4.4.4 kde-base/ktron-4.4.4 kde-base/kdepim-kresources-4.4.4 kde-base/kcalc-4.4.4 media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.13 kde-base/kigo-4.4.4 kde-base/kcron-4.4.4 media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.17 kde-base/kmines-4.4.4 kde-base/kbruch-4.4.4 net-libs/meanwhile-1.0.2 virtual/glut-1.0 dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api-3 kde-base/kwordquiz-4.4.4 dev-python/coverage-3.3.1 kde-base/ksaneplugin-4.4.4 sys-libs/talloc-2.0.1-r1 app-crypt/qca-ossl-2.0.0_beta3-r2 kde-base/kabcclient-4.4.4 kde-base/kgoldrunner-4.4.4 kde-base/kwrite-4.4.4 kde-base/kcharselect-4.4.4 kde-base/kbattleship-4.4.4 dev-java/cldc-api-1.1 kde-base/kdepim-meta-4.4.4 kde-base/konsolekalendar-4.4.4 kde-base/kuser-4.4.4 dev-java/sun-jms-1.1-r2 perl-core/libnet-1.22 media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.25 kde-base/kspaceduel-4.4.4 kde-base/kweather-4.4.4 kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-4.4.4 dev-java/gjdoc-0.7.9-r2 media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.25 perl-core/IO-Zlib-1.10 dev-dotnet/libgdiplus-2.6.7-r1 media-gfx/pstoedit-3.50 kde-base/kinfocenter-4.4.4 kde-base/superkaramba-4.4.4 media-gfx/skencil-0.6.18_pre20080519 perl-core/DB_File-1.820 net-libs/libgadu-1.9.0-r1 gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.28.3.1-r1 kde-base/khangman-4.4.4 kde-base/kjumpingcube-4.4.4 dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.28.1 kde-base/ktimer-4.4.4 sys-libs/tdb-1.2.1 kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-4.4.4 net-fs/samba-3.4.6 perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.024 dev-java/batik-1.7-r2 app-pda/pilot-link-0.12.5 kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde-4.4.4 kde-base/konsole-4.4.4 dev-libs/STLport-5.1.5 x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.2 kde-base/kapman-4.4.4 kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-4.4.4 kde-base/kdeedu-meta-4.4.4 dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1 dev-java/avalon-logkit-2.1-r4 kde-base/kalzium-4.4.4 kde-base/kget-4.4.4 kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-4.4.4-r1 dev-java/xmlgraphics-commons-1.3.1 kde-base/konquest-4.4.4 kde-base/powerdevil-4.4.4 kde-base/kstars-4.4.4 kde-base/akregator-4.4.4 kde-base/ktouch-4.4.4 media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.13 kde-base/lskat-4.4.4 perl-core/Digest-MD5-2.39 kde-base/ksystemlog-4.4.4 kde-base/knode-4.4.4 media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.10.13 kde-base/kgeography-4.4.4 virtual/perl-Package-Constants-0.02 virtual/httpd-php-5.2 kde-base/juk-4.4.4 dev-python/pygments-1.3.1 sys-auth/policykit-0.9-r1 kde-base/kolf-4.4.4 www-client/links-2.2 media-sound/esound-0.2.41 dev-java/commons-io-1.4 kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons-4.4.4 virtual/poppler-0.12.3-r1 media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10.17 dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base-2.30.2 virtual/poppler-glib-0.12.3-r2 dev-util/boost-build-1.35.0-r2 java-virtuals/servlet-api-2.2 kde-base/okteta-4.4.4 kde-base/kmahjongg-4.4.4 kde-base/kleopatra-4.4.4 kde-base/libkmahjongg-4.4.4 kde-base/kpat-4.4.4 kde-base/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer-4.4.4 kde-base/knetwalk-4.4.4 dev-python/imaging-1.1.7 dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.28.1 dev-python/clientform-0.2.10 net-libs/xulrunner-bin-1.8.1.19 kde-base/kopete-4.4.4-r2 sci-libs/libqalculate-0.9.6-r1 media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.25 perl-core/Digest-SHA-5.47 dev-java/avalon-framework-4.2.0-r1 media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r2 dev-php/PEAR-Auth_SASL-1.0.2 kde-base/kscreensaver-4.4.4 dev-tex/mplib-1.110 kde-base/kalgebra-4.4.4 kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-4.4.4

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Would you like to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.

Packages installed:   1427

Packages in world:    175

Packages in system:   50

Required packages:    1150

Number to remove:     277

```

 *Quote:*   

> Ich würde eigentlich eher dazu raten die im stable Zweig aktuelle Version digikam-1.2.0-r3 zu verwenden, denn die sollte eigentlich problemlos funktionieren! (ich habe zwei bekannte bei den sie das tut)

 

Bei mir hat das bis gestern auch funktioniert, bis auf die Einbindung von marble... Das hat meinen Ehrgeiz geweckt und vermutlich digikam damit lahmgelegt...

uhai

----------

## uhai

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast du schon mal nachgesehen was ein 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm, das war ein Griff ins Klo. KDE startet nur noch englisch, Tastatur ist englisch, Terminal in KDE fehlt, compiler bricht bei jedem emerge ab. Angeblich kann gcc keine executables ....

```
C compiler cannot build executables
```

bin ratlos....

uhai

<edit> doch nicht ganz: das Compiler-Profil wars, jetzt compiliert er wieder...

Ich denke mal, danach noch ein revdep-rebuild... </edit>

<edit2> ok, das funktioniert wieder, nicht aber digikam-1.2.0. Was jetzt?</edit2>

<edit3> strigi läuft beim Start auch nur manchmal. Erst wenn ich in den Settings den Haken entferne und neu setze. läuft der Indexer dann.... Hängt das evtl. zusammen?</edit3>

----------

## Josef.95

Huhh ja sorry, mit so einem Disaster hatte ich beim depclean ehrlich gesagt nicht gerechnet... --> Sorry (ich werde mit solchen Vorschlägen in Zukunft vorsichtiger sein  :Wink: 

An nepomuk und/oder strigi sollte es eigentlich auch nicht liegen, es sei denn du hast in Digikam das Häkchen gesetzt das nepomuk genutzt werden soll...

Vorschlag: Lege dir doch mal einen neuen Testuser an und teste wie sich der Start von digikam dort verhält, denn so könnte man eventuelle Fehlkonfiguration im /home (und auch dikikam) schon mal ausschließen.

Ansonsten versuche doch auch mal den kompletten strace Output zu posten, teile die Datei zb in zwei Teile auf und stelle sie via paste Dienst zur verfügung.

----------

## uhai

ein überwundenes Disaster ist gewonnene Erfahrung  :Smile: 

kein Problem. In  Digikam habe ich allerdings den Haken für Strigi gesetzt.  Und Marble läuft auch nur standalone, nicht in digikam...

uhai

----------

## uhai

Rechner läuft, digikam noch nicht:

```
uhai@Tux ~ $ digikam

Time elapsed: 156 ms

Time elapsed: 2 ms

Model: Time elapsed: 166 ms

TextureColorizer: Time elapsed: 244 ms

Time elapsed: 2 ms

Time elapsed: 2 ms

Model: Time elapsed: 6 ms

digikam(13752)/digikam (core): Could not find parent with url:  "/.Trash-1000"  for:  "/.Trash-1000/files" 

digikam(13752)/digikam (core): Could not find parent with url:  "/.Trash-1000/files"  for:  "/.Trash-1000/files/1970-01-01" 

digikam(13752)/digikam (core): Could not find parent with url:  "/.Trash-1000/files"  for:  "/.Trash-1000/files/2009-05-01" 

digikam(13752)/digikam (core): Could not find parent with url:  "/.Trash-1000/files"  for:  "/.Trash-1000/files/2009-05-03" 

digikam(13752)/digikam (core): Could not find parent with url:  "/.Trash-1000/files"  for:  "/.Trash-1000/files/2009-05-04" 

digikam(13752)/digikam (core): Could not find parent with url:  "/.Trash-1000/files"  for:  "/.Trash-1000/files/2009-05-09" 

digikam(13752)/digikam (core): Could not find parent with url:  "/.Trash-1000/files"  for:  "/.Trash-1000/files/2009-05-10" 

KCrash: Application 'digikam' crashing...

sock_file=/home/uhai/.kde4/socket-Tux/kdeinit4__0

[1]+  Angehalten              digikam

```

KDE-Fehlerbericht:

```
Application: digiKam (digikam), signal: Segmentation fault

The current source language is "auto; currently asm".

[Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7fe7e734f7e0 (LWP 13752))]

Thread 15 (Thread 0x7fe7cf747710 (LWP 13753)):

#0  pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () at ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/pthread_cond_wait.S:162

#1  0x00007fe7e1860219 in QWaitConditionPrivate::wait (this=0x2c6e228, mutex=0x2c6e220, time=18446744073709551615) at thread/qwaitcondition_unix.cpp:87

#2  QWaitCondition::wait (this=0x2c6e228, mutex=0x2c6e220, time=18446744073709551615) at thread/qwaitcondition_unix.cpp:159

#3  0x00000000006deaf8 in Digikam::ScanController::run (this=0x2c64e30) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/digikam/scancontroller.cpp:516

#4  0x00007fe7e185f2d5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x2c64e30) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248

#5  0x00007fe7e084b507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#6  0x00007fe7e0b3428d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

Thread 14 (Thread 0x7fe7ce44f710 (LWP 13818)):

#0  0x00007fe7e0b2b226 in *__GI___poll (fds=0x2cf1080, nfds=1, timeout=-1) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/poll.c:87

#1  0x00007fe7d8f85922 in g_main_context_poll (context=0x2cf8d10, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2904

#2  g_main_context_iterate (context=0x2cf8d10, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2586

#3  0x00007fe7d8f85c9d in IA__g_main_context_iteration (context=0x2cf8d10, may_block=1) at gmain.c:2654

#4  0x00007fe7e1977d56 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents (this=0x2ceec00, flags=<value optimized out>) at kernel/qeventdispatcher_glib.cpp:414

#5  0x00007fe7e194cc12 in QEventLoop::processEvents (this=<value optimized out>, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:149

#6  0x00007fe7e194cfd4 in QEventLoop::exec (this=0x7fe7ce44ed90, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:201

#7  0x00007fe7e185cc39 in QThread::exec (this=<value optimized out>) at thread/qthread.cpp:487

#8  0x00007fe7e185f2d5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x2d25b50) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248

#9  0x00007fe7e084b507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#10 0x00007fe7e0b3428d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

Thread 13 (Thread 0x7fe7cdc4e710 (LWP 13819)):

#0  next_valid_source (context=0x7fe7c8149790, priority=0x7fe7cdc4dc84) at gmain.c:2000

#1  IA__g_main_context_prepare (context=0x7fe7c8149790, priority=0x7fe7cdc4dc84) at gmain.c:2305

#2  0x00007fe7d8f8574d in g_main_context_iterate (context=0x7fe7c8149790, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2571

#3  0x00007fe7d8f85c9d in IA__g_main_context_iteration (context=0x7fe7c8149790, may_block=1) at gmain.c:2654

#4  0x00007fe7e1977d56 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents (this=0x7fe7c810cba0, flags=<value optimized out>) at kernel/qeventdispatcher_glib.cpp:414

#5  0x00007fe7e194cc12 in QEventLoop::processEvents (this=<value optimized out>, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:149

#6  0x00007fe7e194cfd4 in QEventLoop::exec (this=0x7fe7cdc4dd90, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:201

#7  0x00007fe7e185cc39 in QThread::exec (this=<value optimized out>) at thread/qthread.cpp:487

#8  0x00007fe7e185f2d5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x2cc9a50) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248

#9  0x00007fe7e084b507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#10 0x00007fe7e0b3428d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

The current source language is "auto; currently c".

Thread 12 (Thread 0x7fe7cd44d710 (LWP 13820)):

#0  pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () at ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/pthread_cond_wait.S:162

#1  0x00007fe7e1860219 in QWaitConditionPrivate::wait (this=0x2d13070, mutex=0x2d13068, time=18446744073709551615) at thread/qwaitcondition_unix.cpp:87

#2  QWaitCondition::wait (this=0x2d13070, mutex=0x2d13068, time=18446744073709551615) at thread/qwaitcondition_unix.cpp:159

#3  0x00007fe7e477fe14 in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x2d13050) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#4  0x00007fe7e185f2d5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x2d13050) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248

#5  0x00007fe7e084b507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#6  0x00007fe7e0b3428d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

Thread 11 (Thread 0x7fe7ccc4c710 (LWP 13821)):

#0  0x00007fe7e0b2b226 in *__GI___poll (fds=0x2d13030, nfds=1, timeout=-1) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/poll.c:87

#1  0x00007fe7d8f85922 in g_main_context_poll (context=0x2d12df0, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2904

#2  g_main_context_iterate (context=0x2d12df0, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2586

#3  0x00007fe7d8f85c9d in IA__g_main_context_iteration (context=0x2d12df0, may_block=1) at gmain.c:2654

#4  0x00007fe7e1977d56 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents (this=0x2d12d00, flags=<value optimized out>) at kernel/qeventdispatcher_glib.cpp:414

#5  0x00007fe7e194cc12 in QEventLoop::processEvents (this=<value optimized out>, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:149

#6  0x00007fe7e194cfd4 in QEventLoop::exec (this=0x7fe7ccc4bd90, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:201

#7  0x00007fe7e185cc39 in QThread::exec (this=<value optimized out>) at thread/qthread.cpp:487

#8  0x00007fe7e185f2d5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x2cd4a20) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248

#9  0x00007fe7e084b507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#10 0x00007fe7e0b3428d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

The current source language is "auto; currently asm".

Thread 10 (Thread 0x7fe7c7fff710 (LWP 13822)):

#0  0x00007fe7e0b2b226 in *__GI___poll (fds=0x7fe7c0003210, nfds=1, timeout=-1) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/poll.c:87

#1  0x00007fe7d8f85922 in g_main_context_poll (context=0x2cd6700, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2904

#2  g_main_context_iterate (context=0x2cd6700, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2586

#3  0x00007fe7d8f85c9d in IA__g_main_context_iteration (context=0x2cd6700, may_block=1) at gmain.c:2654

#4  0x00007fe7e1977d56 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents (this=0x2d14fe0, flags=<value optimized out>) at kernel/qeventdispatcher_glib.cpp:414

#5  0x00007fe7e194cc12 in QEventLoop::processEvents (this=<value optimized out>, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:149

#6  0x00007fe7e194cfd4 in QEventLoop::exec (this=0x7fe7c7ffed90, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:201

#7  0x00007fe7e185cc39 in QThread::exec (this=<value optimized out>) at thread/qthread.cpp:487

#8  0x00007fe7e185f2d5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x2d10140) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248

#9  0x00007fe7e084b507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#10 0x00007fe7e0b3428d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

The current source language is "auto; currently c".

Thread 9 (Thread 0x7fe7b9848710 (LWP 13823)):

#0  pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () at ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/pthread_cond_timedwait.S:211

#1  0x00007fe7c5d49201 in metronom_sync_loop (this=0x2ec8ae0) at metronom.c:870

#2  0x00007fe7e084b507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#3  0x00007fe7e0b3428d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

Thread 8 (Thread 0x7fe7b840c710 (LWP 13824)):

#0  0x00007fe7e0b2d783 in select () at ../sysdeps/unix/syscall-template.S:82

#1  0x00007fe7c5d6f5cc in xine_usec_sleep (usec=<value optimized out>) at utils.c:481

#2  0x00007fe7c5d55b65 in video_out_loop (this_gen=<value optimized out>) at video_out.c:1246

#3  0x00007fe7e084b507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#4  0x00007fe7e0b3428d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

The current source language is "auto; currently asm".

Thread 7 (Thread 0x7fe7b7c0b710 (LWP 13825)):

#0  0x00007fe7e0b2b226 in *__GI___poll (fds=0x334f280, nfds=1, timeout=-1) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/poll.c:87

#1  0x00007fe7d8f85922 in g_main_context_poll (context=0x334d7d0, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2904

#2  g_main_context_iterate (context=0x334d7d0, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2586

#3  0x00007fe7d8f85c9d in IA__g_main_context_iteration (context=0x334d7d0, may_block=1) at gmain.c:2654

#4  0x00007fe7e1977d56 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents (this=0x334d6e0, flags=<value optimized out>) at kernel/qeventdispatcher_glib.cpp:414

#5  0x00007fe7e194cc12 in QEventLoop::processEvents (this=<value optimized out>, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:149

#6  0x00007fe7e194cfd4 in QEventLoop::exec (this=0x7fe7b7c0ad30, flags=...) at kernel/qeventloop.cpp:201

#7  0x00007fe7e185cc39 in QThread::exec (this=<value optimized out>) at thread/qthread.cpp:487

#8  0x00007fe7c5fa3110 in Phonon::Xine::XineThread::run (this=0x334d130) at /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/phonon-4.4.2/work/phonon-4.4.2/xine/xinethread.cpp:143

#9  0x00007fe7e185f2d5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x334d130) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248

#10 0x00007fe7e084b507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#11 0x00007fe7e0b3428d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

Thread 6 (Thread 0x7fe7b7205710 (LWP 13826)):

#0  0x00007fe7e0b2b226 in *__GI___poll (fds=0x3353ff0, nfds=2, timeout=-1) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/poll.c:87

#1  0x00007fe7e00a086f in poll_func (ufds=0x3353ff0, nfds=2, timeout=-1, userdata=0x33519d0) at pulse/thread-mainloop.c:75

#2  0x00007fe7e0090853 in pa_mainloop_poll (m=0x33518d0) at pulse/mainloop.c:879

#3  0x00007fe7e0091c6d in pa_mainloop_iterate (m=0x33518d0, block=<value optimized out>, retval=0x0) at pulse/mainloop.c:961

#4  0x00007fe7e0091d30 in pa_mainloop_run (m=0x33518d0, retval=0x0) at pulse/mainloop.c:979

#5  0x00007fe7e00a0676 in thread (userdata=0x334fd00) at pulse/thread-mainloop.c:94

#6  0x00007fe7d757eb07 in internal_thread_func (userdata=0x3351a80) at pulsecore/thread-posix.c:72

#7  0x00007fe7e084b507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#8  0x00007fe7e0b3428d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

The current source language is "auto; currently c".

Thread 5 (Thread 0x7fe7b2a03710 (LWP 13827)):

#0  pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () at ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/pthread_cond_wait.S:162

#1  0x00007fe7c5d57283 in fifo_peek_int (fifo=0x33596f0, blocking=1) at audio_out.c:348

#2  0x00007fe7c5d58c9a in fifo_peek (this_gen=<value optimized out>) at audio_out.c:388

#3  ao_loop (this_gen=<value optimized out>) at audio_out.c:1015

#4  0x00007fe7e084b507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#5  0x00007fe7e0b3428d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

Thread 4 (Thread 0x7fe7b0769710 (LWP 13828)):

#0  pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () at ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/pthread_cond_wait.S:162

#1  0x00007fe7e1860219 in QWaitConditionPrivate::wait (this=0x366ca30, mutex=0x366ca28, time=18446744073709551615) at thread/qwaitcondition_unix.cpp:87

#2  QWaitCondition::wait (this=0x366ca30, mutex=0x366ca28, time=18446744073709551615) at thread/qwaitcondition_unix.cpp:159

#3  0x00007fe7e477fe14 in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x366ca10) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#4  0x00007fe7e185f2d5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x366ca10) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248

#5  0x00007fe7e084b507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#6  0x00007fe7e0b3428d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

The current source language is "auto; currently asm".

Thread 3 (Thread 0x7fe7aff68710 (LWP 13835)):

#0  pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () at ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/pthread_cond_wait.S:162

#1  0x00007fe7e1860219 in QWaitConditionPrivate::wait (this=0x459a8c0, mutex=0x459a8b8, time=18446744073709551615) at thread/qwaitcondition_unix.cpp:87

#2  QWaitCondition::wait (this=0x459a8c0, mutex=0x459a8b8, time=18446744073709551615) at thread/qwaitcondition_unix.cpp:159

#3  0x00007fe7e477fe14 in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x459a8a0) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#4  0x00007fe7e185f2d5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x459a8a0) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248

#5  0x00007fe7e084b507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#6  0x00007fe7e0b3428d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

Thread 2 (Thread 0x7fe7ad763710 (LWP 13836)):

#0  pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () at ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/pthread_cond_wait.S:162

#1  0x00007fe7e1860219 in QWaitConditionPrivate::wait (this=0x4667e00, mutex=0x4667df8, time=18446744073709551615) at thread/qwaitcondition_unix.cpp:87

#2  QWaitCondition::wait (this=0x4667e00, mutex=0x4667df8, time=18446744073709551615) at thread/qwaitcondition_unix.cpp:159

#3  0x00007fe7e477fe14 in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x4667de0) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#4  0x00007fe7e185f2d5 in QThreadPrivate::start (arg=0x4667de0) at thread/qthread_unix.cpp:248

#5  0x00007fe7e084b507 in start_thread (arg=<value optimized out>) at pthread_create.c:297

#6  0x00007fe7e0b3428d in clone () at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64/clone.S:115

Thread 1 (Thread 0x7fe7e734f7e0 (LWP 13752)):

[KCrash Handler]

#5  QBasicAtomicInt::ref (this=0x7fffd8d4ef40, other=...) at ../../include/QtCore/../../src/corelib/arch/qatomic_x86_64.h:121

#6  QString::operator= (this=0x7fffd8d4ef40, other=...) at tools/qstring.cpp:1280

#7  0x00007fe7e4787d98 in KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::operator= (this=0x7fffd8d4eed0, filePath=<value optimized out>, size=254, exifRotate=true, 

    cm=Digikam::LoadingDescription::NoColorConversion, type=Digikam::LoadingDescription::PreviewParameters::Thumbnail) at /usr/include/libkdcraw/rawdecodingsettings.h:42

#8  Digikam::DRawDecoding::operator= (this=0x7fffd8d4eed0, filePath=<value optimized out>, size=254, exifRotate=true, cm=Digikam::LoadingDescription::NoColorConversion, 

    type=Digikam::LoadingDescription::PreviewParameters::Thumbnail) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:47

#9  LoadingDescription (this=0x7fffd8d4eed0, filePath=<value optimized out>, size=254, exifRotate=true, cm=Digikam::LoadingDescription::NoColorConversion, 

    type=Digikam::LoadingDescription::PreviewParameters::Thumbnail) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/libs/threadimageio/loadingdescription.cpp:100

#10 0x00007fe7e47a2336 in Digikam::ThumbnailLoadThreadPriv::createLoadingDescription (this=<value optimized out>, filePath=<value optimized out>, size=-657134335)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/libs/threadimageio/thumbnailloadthread.cpp:262

#11 0x00007fe7e47a297c in Digikam::ThumbnailLoadThread::find (this=0x459a8a0, filePath=<value optimized out>, size=11186752)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/libs/threadimageio/thumbnailloadthread.cpp:310

#12 0x0000000000586a4a in Digikam::FindDuplicatesView::slotAlbumAdded (this=0x45b5fd0, a=<value optimized out>)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/utilities/fuzzysearch/findduplicatesview.cpp:310

#13 0x00000000005880f7 in Digikam::FindDuplicatesView::qt_metacall (this=0x45b5fd0, _c=QMetaObject::InvokeMetaMethod, _id=<value optimized out>, _a=0x7fffd8d4f1d0)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0_build/digikam/findduplicatesview.moc:111

#14 0x00007fe7e1961aa8 in QMetaObject::activate (sender=0x2c13b10, m=<value optimized out>, local_signal_index=<value optimized out>, argv=0xaab240) at kernel/qobject.cpp:3287

#15 0x000000000062bb50 in Digikam::AlbumManager::signalAlbumAdded (this=0x7fffd8d4ef40, _t1=0x3fd89b0)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0_build/digikam/albummanager.moc:217

#16 0x000000000062fc9f in Digikam::AlbumManager::scanSAlbums (this=0x2c13b10) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/digikam/albummanager.cpp:1549

#17 0x000000000063de79 in Digikam::AlbumManager::refresh (this=0x2c13b10) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/digikam/albummanager.cpp:1094

#18 0x000000000063e742 in Digikam::AlbumManager::startScan (this=0x2c13b10) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/digikam/albummanager.cpp:1007

#19 0x000000000068cea4 in DigikamApp (this=0x2c8dad0, __in_chrg=<value optimized out>, __vtt_parm=<value optimized out>)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/digikam/digikamapp.cpp:249

#20 0x000000000077cf21 in main (argc=1, argv=0x7fffd8d507a8) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r3/work/digikam-1.2.0/digikam/main.cpp:170

```

Mein Test-User stürzt genauso ab...

uhai

----------

## uhai

Bin etwas ratlos, was soll ich einsetzen?

pastebin oder gnopaster? Pastebin kommt hier auch zweimal:

```
uhai@Tux ~ $ eix pastebin

* app-text/pastebin

     Available versions:  0.6.1 ~0.6.2

     Homepage:            http://code.google.com/p/pastebin-cli/

     Description:         CLI to pastebin.com

* dev-perl/WWW-Pastebin-PastebinCom-Create

     Available versions:  ~0.003 {test}

     Homepage:            http://search.cpan.org/dist/WWW-Pastebin-PastebinCom-Create/

     Description:         paste to <http://pastebin.com> from Perl

2 Treffer.

```

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Ich vermute ein wenig das marble das Problem sein könnte?!

Kannst du die Einbindung von marble in digikam nicht zunächst erst mal wieder raus nehmen, oder marble gar deinstallieren?

Wenn digikam dann korrekt läuft, dann kann man sich ja mal genauer anschauen warum marble eventuell diese Probleme verursacht.

Zu den Paste Service:

Ich würde app-text/wgetpaste vorschlagen. (ist gut anzuschauen und auch werbefrei   :Smile:   )

----------

## uhai

Meine digikamrc: 

```
FileProperties Expanded=true

PhotographProperties Expanded=true

[AdvancedRename Dialog]

Dialog Size=849,450

Last Used Rename Pattern={replace:"jpg","",

[AdvancedRename Input]

Pattern History List=[date:ISO]#,{replace:"jpg"\\,""\\,,[ext] {replace:"jpg"\\,""\\,},[file].jpg,[date]-#,[date:ISO]_Ostsee_Urlaub_#,[dir],[date:ISO][cam],[date:ISO][cam][dir]

[AdvancedRename Widget]

Options are expanded=true

[Album Settings]

Album Collections=,Feiern,Freunde,Kategorie,Natur,Reisen,Urlaub,Verschiedene Einstellungen,Zu erledigen

Album Path=/home/uhai/Bilder

Album Sort Order=0

Database File Path=/home/uhai/Bilder

Default Icon Size=256

Default Tree Icon Size=22

Icon Show Comments=true

Icon Show Date=true

Icon Show Modification Date=true

Icon Show Name=false

Icon Show Overlays=true

Icon Show Rating=true

Icon Show Resolution=false

Icon Show Size=false

Icon Show Tags=true

IconView Font=Sans Serif,10,-1,0,50,0,0,0,0,0

Image Group Mode=1

Image Sort Order=0

Image Sorting=0

Item Left Click Action=0

Item Right Click Action=0

Preview Load Full Image Size=false

Rating Filter Condition=0

Recursive Albums=false

Recursive Tags=false

Show Album ToolTips=false

Show Folder Tree View Items Count=false

Show Thumbbar=true

Show ToolTips=true

Sidebar Title Style=0

Theme=Standard

ToolTips Font=Sans Serif,10,-1,0,50,0,0,0,0,0

ToolTips Show Album Caption=true

ToolTips Show Album Category=true

ToolTips Show Album Collection=true

ToolTips Show Album Date=true

ToolTips Show Album Name=false

ToolTips Show Album Title=true

ToolTips Show Comments=true

ToolTips Show File Date=false

ToolTips Show File Name=true

ToolTips Show File Size=false

ToolTips Show Image Dim=true

ToolTips Show Image Type=false

ToolTips Show Photo Date=true

ToolTips Show Photo Expo=true

ToolTips Show Photo Flash=false

ToolTips Show Photo Focal=true

ToolTips Show Photo Make=true

ToolTips Show Photo Mode=true

ToolTips Show Photo WB=false

ToolTips Show Rating=true

ToolTips Show Tags=true

TreeView Font=Sans Serif,10,-1,0,50,0,0,0,0,0

[AlbumFolderView]

LastSelectedItem=14860

OpenFolders=0,13598,14839,14887

[AlbumFolderView Sidebar]

CurrentIndex=17561

Expansion=0,9681,17547,17548,17549,17550,17551,17552,17553,17554,17555,17556,17557,17558,17559,17560,17561,17562,

17563,17564,17565,17566,17567,17568,17569,22732,17570,22733,22734,22735,22736,17571,22738,22739,22740,22741,22748,

22749,22750,22751,22759,22760,22761,22769,22770,22771,22772,22773,22774,9685,22763,22764,22768,17502,22719,22720,

15850,17572,17805,17806,17807,17808,17809,17810,17811,17812,17889,18029,18030,18031,18032,18033,18034,18035,18036,

18037,18038,18039,18040,18056,18063,18094,18095,18096,18097,18098,18099,18100,18101,18216,18217,18218,18219,18220,

18221,18222,18223,18235,18240,18283,18287,18428,18429,18430,18431,18432,18433,18434,18435,18436,18437,18438,18439,

18440,18441,18462,18466,18478,18492,18495,18637,18638,18639,18640,18641,18642,18643,18644,18645,18646,18647,18648,

18649,18650,18651,18652,18653,18654,18655,18656,18657,18658,18659,18660,18661,18662,18663,18664,18665,18666,18667,

18668,18669,18670,18671,18672,18673,18674,18675,18676,18677,18678,18679,18680,18682,18684,18686,18688,18690,18691,

18692,18693,18694,18695,18696,18697,18698,18699,18700,18701,18702,18703,18704,18705,18706

RestoreChecked=false

Selection=17561

SortColumn=0

SortOrder=0

[AlbumIconViewFilterSearchTextBar Search Text Tool]

AutoCompletionMode=2

CaseSensitive=0

[AlbumSelectDialogSearchBar Search Text Tool]

AutoCompletionMode=2

CaseSensitive=0

[AlbumSelectWidget]

AlbumTreeViewCurrentIndex=9681

AlbumTreeViewExpansion=9681

AlbumTreeViewRestoreChecked=false

AlbumTreeViewSelection=9681

AlbumTreeViewSortColumn=0

AlbumTreeViewSortOrder=0

CaseSensitive=0

[AlbumSelectWidgetSearchBar Search Text Tool]

AutoCompletionMode=2

CaseSensitive=0

[Camera Settings]

Add Camera Name=true

Add Date Time=true

Add Sequence Number=false

AutoAlbumDate=true

AutoAlbumExt=false

AutoRotate=true

Case Type=0

ConvertJpeg=true

Date Time Format=4

Date Time Format String=yyyyMMdd_hhmmss

FixDateTime=false

FolderDateFormat=0

Height 800=801

LastPhotoFirst=true

LossLessFormat=2

Manual Rename String=[date:ISO]#

Rename Method=2

Rename Prefix=

Rename Start Index=1

Rename Suffix=

Rename Use Default=true

SetCredits=false

SetPhotographerId=false

Settings Tab=0

ShowLog=false

SplitterState=AAAA/wAAAAAAAAACAAAE6gAAAegBAAAAAwAAAAAB

State=AAAA/wAAAAD9AAAAAAAABQAAAAKtAAAABAAAAAQAAAAIAAAACPwAAAABAAAAAgAAAAEAAAAWAG0AYQBpAG4AVABvAG8AbABCAGEAcgEAAAAA/////wAAAAAAAAAA

Template=3

ThumbnailSize=160

ToolBarsMovable=Disabled

Width 1280=1281

[Camera Settings Expander]

AlbumBox Expanded=true

OnFlyBox Expanded=true

RenameCustomizer Expanded=true

[CameraGui Sidebar Right]

ActiveTab=3

Minimized=false

RestoreSize=-1

[Color Management]

EnableCM=false

[DCRawSettings Expander]

corrections Expanded=true

demosaicing Expanded=true

whitebalance Expanded=true

[Database Settings]

Database Connectoptions=

Database Hostname=

Database Name=/home/uhai/Bilder/

Database Name Thumbnails=/home/uhai/Bilder/

Database Password=

Database Port=-1

Database Type=QSQLITE

Database Username=

Internal Database Server=false

[DateFolderView]

Last Selected Date=Mi. Dez 1 2004

Open Date Folders=Mi. Jan 1 2003,Do. Jan 1 2004

[DateFolderView Sidebar]

CurrentIndex=97

Expansion=70,83,88

Selection=97

SortColumn=0

SortOrder=0

[Digikam Left Sidebar]

ActiveTab=0

Minimized=false

RestoreSize=-1

[Digikam Right Sidebar]

ActiveTab=3

Minimized=false

RestoreSize=-1

[DigikamViewFolderSearchBar Search Text Tool]

AutoCompletionMode=2

CaseSensitive=0

[DigikamViewSearchSearchBar Search Text Tool]

AutoCompletionMode=2

CaseSensitive=0

[DigikamViewTagFilterSearchBar Search Text Tool]

AutoCompletionMode=2

CaseSensitive=0

[DigikamViewTagFilterView]

CurrentIndex=27

Expansion=3,4,6,23

RestoreChecked=false

Selection=27

SortColumn=0

SortOrder=0

Toggle Auto Tags=0

[DigikamViewTagSearchBar Search Text Tool]

AutoCompletionMode=2

CaseSensitive=0

[EXIF Settings]

EXIF Rotate=true

EXIF Set Orientation=true

[Fuzzy Search Sidebar]

CurrentIndex=17

Expansion=

FuzzySearch Tab=1

Pen Sketch Hue=0

Pen Sketch Saturation=0

Pen Sketch Size=29

Pen Sketch Value=234

RestoreChecked=false

Result Sketch items=30

Selection=17

Similars Threshold=90

SortColumn=0

SortOrder=0

[FuzzySearch SideBar]

FuzzySearch Tab=2

Pen Sketch Hue=154

Pen Sketch Saturation=82

Pen Sketch Size=10

Pen Sketch Value=225

Result Sketch items=10

Similars Threshold=90

[FuzzySearchFolderView]

LastSelectedItem=0

OpenFolders=

[FuzzySearchViewSearchFuzzyBar Search Text Tool]

AutoCompletionMode=2

CaseSensitive=0

[GPS Search Sidebar]

CurrentIndex=

Expansion=

Latitude=48.8502581997215

Longitude=2.3455810546875

Map Theme=0

Preview grouped images=false

Preview single images=true

RestoreChecked=false

Selection=

Show highest rated first=true

Show numbers=true

Show oldest first=false

SortColumn=0

SortOrder=0

SplitterState=AAAA/wAAAAAAAAACAAABcgAAANwBAAAAAwEAAAAC

Zoom Level=900

[GPSSearch SideBar]

Latitude=49.2243566707931

Longitude=8.86715752265673

Map Theme=0

Preview grouped images=false

Preview single images=true

Show highest rated first=true

Show numbers=true

Show oldest first=false

SplitterState=AAAA/wAAAAAAAAACAAABQQAAAGQBAAAAAwEAAAAC

Zoom Level=2100

[GPSSearchFolderView]

LastSelectedItem=0

OpenFolders=

[GPSSearchViewSearchGPSBar Search Text Tool]

AutoCompletionMode=2

CaseSensitive=0

[General Settings]

Apply Sidebar Changes Directly=false

Finger Prints Generator First Run=true

Height 800=801

Scan At Start=true

Show Permanent Delete Dialog=true

Show Splash=true

Show Trash Delete Dialog=true

State=AAAA/wAAAAD9AAAAAAAABQAAAALBAAAABAAAAAQAAAAIAAAACPwAAAABAAAAAgAAAAEAAAAWAG0AYQBpAG4AVABvAG8AbABCAGEAcgEAAAAA/////wAAAAAAAAAA

String Comparison Type=0

ToolBarsMovable=Disabled

Use Trash=true

Version=0.10.0

Width 1280=1281

[HTML Settings]

AutomaticDetectionLanguage=1

[Image Properties SideBar]

Current EXIF Item=

Current ICC Item=

Current IPTC Item=

Current MAKERNOTE Item=

Current XMP Item=

EXIF Level=0

EXIF Tags Filter=

Histogram Channel=0

Histogram Color=0

Histogram Rendering=0

Histogram Scale=1

ICC Level=0

IPTC Level=0

IPTC Tags Filter=

ImageDescEditTab SearchBarCaseSensitive=0

ImageDescEditTab Tab=0

ImageDescEditTab TagCheckViewCurrentIndex=12

ImageDescEditTab TagCheckViewExpansion=0,1,11

ImageDescEditTab TagCheckViewRestoreChecked=false

ImageDescEditTab TagCheckViewSelection=12

ImageDescEditTab TagCheckViewSortColumn=0

ImageDescEditTab TagCheckViewSortOrder=0

ImageDescEditTab TagCheckViewToggle Auto Tags=0

ImagePropertiesColors Tab=0

ImagePropertiesMetaData Tab=0

Latitude=48.8502581997215

Longitude=2.3455810546875

MAKERNOTE Level=0

MAKERNOTE Tags Filter=

Map Theme=0

Preview grouped images=false

Preview single images=true

Show highest rated first=true

Show numbers=true

Show oldest first=false

XMP Level=0

XMP Tags Filter=

Zoom Level=900

[Image Properties SideBar Expander]

FileProperties Expanded=true

ImageProperties Expanded=true

PhotographProperties Expanded=true

[ImageDescEditTab Expander]

Contact Expanded=true

Location Expanded=true

Rights Expanded=true

Subjects Expanded=true

[ImageDescEditTabNewTagEdit Search Text Tool]

AutoCompletionMode=2

CaseSensitive=0

[ImageDescEditTabTagsSearchBar Search Text Tool]

AutoCompletionMode=2

CaseSensitive=0

[ImageEditor Right Sidebar]

ActiveTab=0

Minimized=false

RestoreSize=-1

[ImageViewer Settings]

AutoBrightness=true

AutoZoom=true

BackgroundColor=0,0,0

Black Point=0

Brightness Multiplier=1

Custom White Balance=6500

Custom White Balance Green=1

CustomWhiteBalance=6500

CustomWhiteBalanceGreen=1

Decoding Quality=0

Dont Stretch Pixels=false

DontStretchPixels=false

EnableCACorrection=false

EnableNoiseReduction=false

FixColorsHighlights=false

Four Color RGB=false

FullScreen=false

FullScreen Hide ToolBar=false

FullScreenHideThumbBar=true

Height 800=780

JPEG2000Compression=75

JPEG2000LossLess=true

JPEGCompression=75

JPEGSubSampling=1

Median Filter Passes=0

MedianFilterPasses=0

NR Threshold=100

NRThreshold=100

Output Color Space=1

OverExposureColor=0,0,0

OverExposureIndicator=false

PGFCompression=3

PGFLossLess=true

PNGCompression=9

PreviewMode=128

RAWBrightness=1

RAWQuality=0

RGBInterpolate4Colors=false

Show Thumbbar=false

Show Thumbnails=true

SixteenBitsImage=false

SlideShowDelay=5

SlideShowLoop=false

SlideShowPrintApertureFocal=false

SlideShowPrintComment=false

SlideShowPrintDate=false

SlideShowPrintExpoSensitivity=false

SlideShowPrintMakeModel=false

SlideShowPrintName=true

SlideShowPrintRating=false

SlideShowStartCurrent=false

SplitterState=AAAA/wAAAAAAAAACAAADbwAAATABAAAAAwAAAAAB

State=AAAA/wAAAAD9AAAAAAAABQAAAAKtAAAABAAAAAQAAAAIAAAACPwAAAABAAAAAgAAAAEAAAAWAG0AYQBpAG4AVABvAG8AbABCAGEAcgEAAAAA/////wAAAAAAAAAA

TIFFCompression=false

ToolBarsMovable=Disabled

Unclip Color=0

UnclipColors=0

UnderExposureColor=255,255,255

UnderExposureIndicator=false

Use Black Point=false

Use Noise Reduction=false

Use White Point=false

UseRawImportTool=false

UseThemeBackgroundColor=true

White Balance=1

White Point=0

WhiteBalance=1

Width 1280=1280

caBlueMultiplier=1

caRedMultiplier=1

[ImageViewer Thumbbar]

Height 800=685

State=AAAA/wAAAAD9AAAAAQAAAAAAAADAAAACo/wCAAAAAfsAAAAeAGUAZABpAHQAbwByAF8AdABoAHUAbQBiAGIAYQByAAAAAAAAAAKjAAAAPwD///8AAAO3AAACrQAAAAQAAAAEAAAACAAAAAj8AAAAAA==

ToolBarsMovable=Disabled

Width 1280=951

[KFileDialog Settings]

Height 800=450

Recent Files[$e]=CIMG1782.png,$HOME/Bilder/2010-10-03/2010-10-03T17:11:2326.png,$HOME/Bilder/2010-10-03/2010-10-03T16:49:2417.png,$HOME/Bilder/2010-10-03/2010-10-03T16:31:5511.png,$HOME/Bilder/2010-10-03/2010-10-03T16:28:5110.png,$HOME/Bilder/2010-10-03/2010-10-03T16:17:589.png,$HOME/Bilder/2010-10-03/2010-10-03T14:27:588.png,$HOME/Bilder/2010-10-03/2010-10-03T17:17:1131.png,$HOME/Bilder/Ostsee-Urlaub_2010/10-08-15 Rotenburg ad Fulda.gpx,$HOME/Bilder/Ostsee-Urlaub_2010/10-08-14 Weserradtour.gpx,$HOME/Bilder/Ostsee-Urlaub_2010/10-08-11 Stendal.gpx,$HOME/Bilder/Ostsee-Urlaub_2010/10-08-09 Königsstuhl.gpx,$HOME/Bilder/Ostsee-Urlaub_2010/10-08-09 Kap Arkona.gpx,$HOME/Bilder/Ostsee-Urlaub_2010/10-08-07 Ueckermünde.gpx,$HOME/Bilder/Ostsee-Urlaub_2010/10-08-07 Anklam.gpx,$HOME/Bilder/Ostsee-Urlaub_2010/10-08-06 Usedom-Tour.gpx,$HOME/Bilder/Ostsee-Urlaub_2010/10-08-06 Ostsee-Tour.gpx,$HOME/Bilder/Ostsee-Urlaub_2010/10-08-04 Ostsee-Tour.gpx,$HOME/Bilder/Ostsee-Urlaub_2010/10-08-02 Slawendorf Passentin.gpx

Width 1280=986

listViewIconSize=100

[KPropertiesDialog]

Height 800=406

Width 1280=646

[KipiImageCollectionSelector]

AlbumSearchBarCaseSensitive=0

AlbumTreeViewCurrentIndex=22718

AlbumTreeViewExpansion=9681

AlbumTreeViewRestoreChecked=false

AlbumTreeViewSelection=22718

AlbumTreeViewSortColumn=0

AlbumTreeViewSortOrder=0

SearchSearchBarCaseSensitive=0

SearchTreeViewCurrentIndex=

SearchTreeViewExpansion=

SearchTreeViewRestoreChecked=false

SearchTreeViewSelection=

SearchTreeViewSortColumn=0

SearchTreeViewSortOrder=0

TagSearchBarCaseSensitive=0

TagTreeViewCurrentIndex=

TagTreeViewExpansion=

TagTreeViewRestoreChecked=false

TagTreeViewSelection=

TagTreeViewSortColumn=0

TagTreeViewSortOrder=0

[LightTable Settings]

Auto Load Right Panel=true

Auto Sync Preview=true

Clear On Close=false

FullScreen Hide ToolBar=false

Load Full Image size=false

[LocalContrastTool Expander]

GeneralSettingsContainer Expanded=true

Stage1SettingsContainer Expanded=true

Stage2SettingsContainer Expanded=true

Stage3SettingsContainer Expanded=true

Stage4SettingsContainer Expanded=true

[MainWindow]

InitialAlbumID=17561

SplitterState=AAAA/wAAAAAAAAADAAABKAAAA6kAAAEwAQAAAAMAAAAAAQ==

ThumbbarState=AAAA/wAAAAD9AAAAAQAAAAIAAAJ2AAAAb/wBAAAAAfsAAAAmAG0AYQBpAG4AdwBpAG4AZABvAHcAXwB0AGgAdQBtAGIAYgBhAHIAAAAAAAAAAnYAAABWAP///wAAAnYAAAKtAAAABAAAAAQAAAAIAAAACPwAAAAA

[Metadata Settings]

Author=

Author Title=

Copyright=

Credit=

Save Credits=false

Save Date Time=false

Save EXIF Comments=false

Save Photographer ID=false

Save Rating=true

Save Tags=true

Save Template=false

Source=

Update File Timestamp=false

Write RAW Files=false

[MetadataSelectorView Search Text Tool]

AutoCompletionMode=2

CaseSensitive=0

[Nepomuk Settings]

Sync Digikam to Nepomuk=false

Sync Nepomuk to Digikam=false

[Open-with settings]

CompletionMode=5

History=kmail -caption "%c",qtpfsgui,cinelerra

[PreviewView]

SplitterState=AAAA/wAAAAAAAAACAAAFUAAAARABAAAAAwAAAAAC

[Recent Dirs]

collectionlocation[$e]=file:///media/disk,file://$HOME/Bilder,file:///media/disk-1

[Search Sidebar]

CurrentIndex=2888

Expansion=

RestoreChecked=false

Selection=2888

SortColumn=0

SortOrder=0

[SearchBar Search Text Tool]

AutoCompletionMode=2

CaseSensitive=0

[SearchFolderView]

LastSelectedItem=2884

OpenFolders=

[Setup Dialog]

Height 800=570

Setup Page=12

Template Tab=0

Width 1280=939

[TAlbumListView]

LastSelectedItem=58

OpenFolders=0,135,4,166,51,9,1,11,6,23,24,240,219,39

[Tag Filter View]

LastSelectedItem=71

Matching Condition=0

OpenFolders=3,169,167,4,5,180,26,194,305,161,159,155,246,299,333,218,240,219,312,317,214

Restore Tag Filters=0

StoredTagFilters=

Toggle Auto Tags=0

[Tag Filters View]

Matching Condition=0

Toggle Auto Tags=0

[Tag List View]

Toggle Auto Tags=0

[TagEditDlgTitleEdit Search Text Tool]

AutoCompletionMode=2

CaseSensitive=0

[TagFilter Sidebar]

Matching Condition=1

Show Untagged=false

[TagFilterView]

LastSelectedItem=0

OpenFolders=

[TagFolderView]

LastSelectedItem=71

OpenFolders=0,3,4,194,163,82,17,23

[TagView Sidebar]

CurrentIndex=26

Expansion=0,15,190,169,170,173,177,160,154,167,178,172,171,4,27,26,168,405,396,23,31,410

RestoreChecked=false

Selection=26

SortColumn=0

SortOrder=0

[TimeLine SideBar]

Cursor Position=2010,4,1,0,0,0

Histogram Scale=-1

Histogram TimeUnit=0

[TimeLine Sidebar]

CurrentIndex=

Cursor Position=2010,6,1,0,0,0

Expansion=

Histogram Scale=0

Histogram TimeUnit=2

RestoreChecked=false

Selection=

SortColumn=0

SortOrder=0

[TimeLineFolderView]

LastSelectedItem=0

OpenFolders=

[TimeLineViewSearchDateBar Search Text Tool]

AutoCompletionMode=2

CaseSensitive=0

[localcontrast Tool]

Blur1=80

Blur2=80

Blur3=80

Blur4=80

FunctionInput=0

HighSaturation=100

Histogram Channel=0

Histogram Scale=1

LowSaturation=100

Power1=30

Power2=30

Power3=30

Power4=30

StageFour=false

StageOne=true

StageThree=false

StageTwo=false

StretchContrast=true

[restoration Tool]

Alpha=0.600000023841858

Amplitude=60

Anisotropy=0.300000011920929

BTile=4

Da=30

Dl=0.800000011920929

FastApprox=true

GaussPrec=2

Interpolation=0

Iteration=1

Preset=0

Sharpness=0.699999988079071

Sigma=1.10000002384186

Tile=256

```

Eigentlich hatte ich dort die Option für Nepomuk und marble deaktiviert, dachte ich... Nepomuk zumindest ist deaktiviert, ohne dass das Problem verschwunden wäre. Marble finde ich darin aber nicht...?

wgetpaste lerne ich noch..., dauert noch ein wenig.

uhai

----------

## uhai

ok, jetzt hat es anscheinend geklappt:

strace digikam

Allerdings werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass das nicht vollständig ist....?

uhai

----------

## uhai

```
uhai@Tux ~ $ digikam

Time elapsed: 3173 ms

Time elapsed: 2 ms

Model: Time elapsed: 3218 ms

TextureColorizer: Time elapsed: 37 ms

Time elapsed: 2 ms

Time elapsed: 2 ms

Model: Time elapsed: 7 ms

digikam(25957)/digikam (core): Could not find parent with url:  "/.Trash-1000"  for:  "/.Trash-1000/files" 

KCrash: Application 'digikam' crashing...

sock_file=/home/uhai/.kde4/socket-Tux/kdeinit4__0

[1]+  Angehalten              digikam

```

Kann der fehlende Trash die Ursache sein?

uhai

----------

## uhai

neuer Ansatz:

ich würde gerne mit autounmask auf digikam-1.8.0 wechseln. Den Fehler konnte ich bisher nicht beseitigen - aktueller strace-Output ist hier. Allerdings scheint der Text auf 64kB gekürzt zu werden - kann man das vermeiden?

Leider bekomme ich lauter blocks mit autounmask...  siehe hier. Kann es sein, dass ich hier alte "Leichen" im Bereich der qt-files habe, die auch das Problem beim digikam-Start auslösen? Wie kann ich das überprüfen?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Sofern es sich um ein System aus dem stable Zweig mit aktuell KDE-4.4 handelt, dann würde ich eher davon abraten zu versuchen mit autounmask digikam-1.8.0 zu demaskieren. Denn beachte das für >=digikam-1.3 mindestens ein >=kde-4.5 Basissystem gefordert wird. (kde-4.5 ist zZt testing, kde-4.6 aktuell noch hardmask)

Normal sollte auch die aktuell stable Version digikam-1.2 einwandfrei funktionieren. (ich habe Kollegen bei denen sie es tut)

Wegen deinem strace Output. Beachte das bei den meisten Paste-Service Anbietern meist nicht mehr wie ~700 Zeilen raufgestellt werden können. Um deinen gesamten strace Output hier zur verfügung zu stellen könntest du die Datei zb auf mehrere kleinere, mit max 650 Zeilen (nachvollziehbar durchnummeriert!) aufteilen;)

PS

Minimiere hier im Thread doch bitte auch mal die nicht mehr benötigten riesigen Ausgaben (die in Code oder Quote Tags gesetzten)

denn damit sprengst du  zZt das Foren Layout... (ich muss zZt etwa einen halben Meter in der Breite Scrollen um den Thread überhaupt noch lesen zu können, ich denke bei anderen schaut es ähnlich aus)

----------

## uhai

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Normal sollte auch die aktuell stable Version digikam-1.2 einwandfrei funktionieren. (ich habe Kollegen bei denen sie es tut)

 

Hat bei mir auch anfangs funktioniert. Ich würde auch gerne bei stable bleiben, brauche aber dringend digikam, da ich ein umfangreiches Fotobuch als Geschenk erstellen will. 

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> PS
> 
> Minimiere hier im Thread doch bitte auch mal die nicht mehr benötigten riesigen Ausgaben (die in Code oder Quote Tags gesetzten)
> 
> denn damit sprengst du  zZt das Foren Layout... (ich muss zZt etwa einen halben Meter in der Breite Scrollen um den Thread überhaupt noch lesen zu können, ich denke bei anderen schaut es ähnlich aus)

 

Ich kann die Teile manuell löschen oder einen Zeilenumbruch einflicken. Wird dadurch der thread nicht unverständlich für andere? Wie würdest Du vorgehen?

Welche qt-libs gehören den zu KDE4.4? Wie kontrolliere ich den world auf stable, damit da keine unstable-Leichen verbuddelt sind..?

uhai[/quote]

----------

## uhai

nächster Versuch:

Ich habe .Trash-1000 jetzt mal gelöscht und bekomme beim Start in der Konsole folgenden Fehler:

```
digikam

Time elapsed: 115 ms

Time elapsed: 2 ms

Model: Time elapsed: 131 ms

TextureColorizer: Time elapsed: 12 ms

Time elapsed: 2 ms

Time elapsed: 3 ms

Model: Time elapsed: 7 ms

KCrash: Application 'digikam' crashing...

sock_file=/home/uhai/.kde4/socket-Tux/kdeinit4__0

[2]   Exit 253                digikam

[3]+  Angehalten              digikam

```

Was sind das für "Dateien"?

```
ls /home/uhai/.kde4/socket-Tux

kdeinit4__0  klauncherMT5674.slave-socket  KSMserver__0

Tux uhai # ls -ali /home/uhai/.kde4/socket-Tux

82260 lrwxrwxrwx 1 uhai uhai 17 17. Feb 2010  /home/uhai/.kde4/socket-Tux -> /tmp/ksocket-uhai

```

uhai

PS: Wie kürze ich die Zeilenlänge in den Posts oben, so dass der thread für Leser verständlich bleibt?

----------

## uhai

Heute habe ich einen emerge ohne alle USE-Flags probiert (ausser LINGUAS=de). Leider bleibt der Fehler bestänndig...

uhai

----------

## uhai

neuer Versuch:

ein "emerge -pvt kphotoalbum"....

kphotoalbum stürzt allerdings beim Einlesen meines Digikam-Bild-Verzeichnisses auch ab. Ist da eventuell eine Datei beschädigt? Kann ich das irgendwie überprüfen?

uhai

----------

## uhai

noch ein Gedanke:

In der Upgrade-Anleitung für KDE steht unten eine Tabelle der  *Quote:*   

> developed for KDE SC 4.4 do not compile properly with KDE SC 4.6 anymore.

 

Eigentlich dachte ich, mein Digikam-Problem könnte ich durch ein KDE-Update lösen. Sollte ich doch vielleicht lieber bleiben lassen, oder?

Hat jemand unter KDE SC 4.6 digikam am laufen? Falls ja, welche Version?

Wofür steht eigentlich "SC"? Ich habe da wohl wieder etwas verpasst....

uhai

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich nutze 1.9.0 mit KDE:4.6.

Das funktioniert sehr gut.

----------

## franzf

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Wofür steht eigentlich "SC"? Ich habe da wohl wieder etwas verpasst....

 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_Software_Compilation_4#KDE_Software_Compilation_4.4

----------

## Josef.95

Wenn du wirklich digikam-1.9 mit kde:4.6 testen möchtest, dann lege dir vor dem Upgrade bitte ein komplettes Backup an, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite und könntest zur not wieder zurück  :Wink: 

Nutze am besten das im Gentoo KDE Guide verlinkte keywords file 

Für weiteres nutze dann den schon genannten  Gentoo KDE 4.4 - 4.6 Upgrade Guide

Und ja, auch hier läuft digikam-1.9 einwandfrei

Viel Erfolg

----------

## uhai

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Update auf KDFE4.6 und Baselayout 2 -> jetzt läuft es wieder!!!

Schade, dass ich nicht herausbekommen habe, was es war. Aber jetzt nicht's wie ran an das Fotobuch... Der Geburtstag ist am 04.06....

Danke Euch allen für die Unterstützung und sorry, dass ich hier keine Erklärung für die "Wunderheilung" liefern kann.

uhai

----------

